# "Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel": USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel": USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *"Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel": USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz*


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2017)

Erschreckend wie rückständig man hier ist. Hier hätte ich mehr "auf Augenhöhe zur Realität" gehofft. Schade daß diese Geschäftsmodelle in Vollpreisspielen nicht für illegal erklärt werden. Das wäre für mich das richtige Signal gewesen, daß den Firmen gezeigt wird: So weit und keinen Schritt weiter.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2017)

Sehr seltsame Argumentation. Macht es die Sache nicht sogar noch schlimmer, dass man für seinen Geldeinsatz nicht einmal etwas mit einem realen Gegenwert bekommt? Man kann die Dinge, die man gewinnt und nicht haben will, ja nicht einmal weiterverkaufen. Das Geld ist dann einfach weg, selbst wenn man etwas gewonnen hat. Bei irgendwelchen Sammelkartenspielen (echte, keine digitalen) kann man die Karten, die man nicht haben will, wenigstens bei ebay verscheuern oder mit Freunden tauschen. Hier bleibt man einfach drauf sitzen.

Ich finde diese ganze Lootbox-Geschichte wirklich sehr besorgniserregend, gerade auch für junge Spieler (Kinder, Teenager) oder Leute, die ohnehin schon mit Spielsucht zu kämpfen haben. Bei den Paketen geht es ja auch nicht nur um 2 oder 3 Euro, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sondern um sehr viel höhere Beträge. Wenn dann noch die Spiele so designt sind, dass bestimmte Abschnitte (wie im Herr der Ringe Spiel) nur frustfrei zu schaffen sind, indem man sich irgendwelche Lootboxen kauft, dann kann das auf Dauer nicht gut sein.


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Erschreckend wie rückständig man hier ist. Hier hätte ich mehr "auf Augenhöhe zur Realität" gehofft. Schade daß diese Geschäftsmodelle in Vollpreisspielen nicht für illegal erklärt werden. Das wäre für mich das richtige Signal gewesen, daß den Firmen gezeigt wird: So weit und keinen Schritt weiter.



Dann müsste man dann Lootboxen komplett unter Jugendschutz stellen also auch bei F2P, nur bei Vollpreispielen wäre dann inkonsequent. Das dieses Geschäftsmodell nicht toll ist ist aber nicht das Problem der USK die sind schlicht nicht dafür zuständig, man könnte ja beim Verbraucherschutz Beschwerde einlegen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2017)

*&quot;Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel&quot;: USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz*

Ich würde eh F2P-Titel mit Bezahlfunktionen aussterben lassen, wenn es nach mir gänge.

Monatliche Abos ala WoW wären bei mir die Grenze.


----------



## Murdoc85 (12. Oktober 2017)

Dillstantisch, aber viel Spaß mit den ganzen gezüchteten Spielsüchtigen von Kind an. Hoffentlich zereißt es ein, zwei große Publisher. Nur weil geldgierige Aktionäre immer mehr Gewinn sehen wollen und die Spieleindustrie so aufgeblasen ist gibt es das. Ist ja klar mit € 60 kann man halt nur begrenzt 300-400 Mio Entwicklungskosten + Gewinn erwirtschaften. Perverse Zeiten. Ich werde halt wieder Piraten und keinen Cent in sowas wie SW BF2 investieren!

PS: Pretty Good gaming hat in UK eine Petition gestartet damit sich die Regierung, hoffentlich damit beschäftigt, vielleicht könnte ein Spielemagazin mit großer Reichweite ja sowas auch anleiern!


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde eh F2P-Titel mit Bezahlfunktionen aussterben lassen, wenn es nach mir gänge.
> 
> Monatliche Abos ala WoW wären bei mir die Grenze.



Hätte den Vorteil das es viel weniger Spiele geben würde bei F2P mit optionalen Abo würden sich die meisten nicht mehr rentieren.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

USK schrieb:
			
		

> ntscheidend bei dieser Definition ist, ob man Geld gewinnen kann - nicht ob man etwas einsetzt, was man ohnehin nicht wiederzurücktauschen kann.


Klingt für mich nach einer Definitionslücke, die geschlossen gehört.


----------



## Exar-K (12. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich ein mir bekanntes Beispiel nehme:

Bei Counter Strike GO hat sich schon vor längerer Zeit ein großer Markt für die Inhalte (Skins) der Boxen entwickelt. Man kann die sehr wohl gegen echtes Geld verkaufen (und sogar damit wetten).
Das Öffnen der Kisten an sich läuft ab wie ein Glücksrad oder Roulette. Es werden alle Skins durchgerattert und irgendwo bleibt der Pfeil dann stehen.

Glücksspiel par excellence.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn ich diese Argumentation auf unsere physische Welt übertrage sieht das für mich ungefähr so aus.

Wenn ich einen Spielautomaten habe bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann in der Hoffnung Geld rauszubekommen ist das Glücksspiel.
Habe ich aber einen Automaten bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann und es kommt eine zufällige Karte für Magic: The Gathering raus, dann ist das kein Glücksspiel?


----------



## Wubaron (12. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also wenn ich diese Argumentation auf unsere physische Welt übertrage sieht das für mich ungefähr so aus.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Spielautomaten habe bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann in der Hoffnung Geld rauszubekommen ist das Glücksspiel.
> Habe ich aber einen Automaten bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann und es kommt eine zufällige Karte für Magic: The Gathering raus, dann ist das kein Glücksspiel?



Scheinbar. Früher gab es doch auch Kaugummi Automaten wo man nicht genau wusste was für einer dann raus plumbst.


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Scheinbar. Früher gab es doch auch Kaugummi Automaten wo man nicht genau wusste was für einer dann raus plumbst.



Oder Sammelkarten ala Panini kaufst auch gegen Geld und weißt net was für Bilder drin sind, du weißt wie viele und für welches Set.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Also wenn ich diese Argumentation auf unsere physische Welt übertrage sieht das für mich ungefähr so aus.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Spielautomaten habe bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann in der Hoffnung Geld rauszubekommen ist das Glücksspiel.
> Habe ich aber einen Automaten bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann und es kommt eine zufällige Karte für Magic: The Gathering raus, dann ist das kein Glücksspiel?



Richtig. Dabei wird leider außer Acht gelassen, dass sich solche Mechaniken gezielt und bewusst suchterzeugender Methoden bedienen. Aber ist ja laut Gesetz kein Glückspiel. Na so ein Glück.

https://imgur.com/gallery/Nolo64I


----------



## fdl-ananas (12. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Habe ich aber einen Automaten bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann und es kommt eine zufällige Karte für Magic: The Gathering raus, dann ist das kein Glücksspiel?


Nein, denn du bekommst ja immer ein Exemplar der Ware "Spielkarte für Magic: The Gathering". 
Ob die Karte im Rahmen des Spiels "gut", und damit etwas wert ist, ist dann eine andere Frage.

Ein anderes Beispiel wäre, dass du zum Autohändler gehst und bei ihm einen Kaufvertrag für "Ein Auto" unterschreibst. 
Solange das, was du dann für dein Geld bekommst, der Definiton eines Autos entspricht, bleibt es dem Händler überlassen ob er dir einen Kia oder einen Ferrari vor's Haus stellt.

Natürlich gibt es bei der Frage, was du im Rahmen solcher Verträge erwarten kannst, inwieweit dein Vertragspartner dich informiert oder gar manipuliert hat und ob der Vorgang einem speziell zu behandelndem Glücksspiel entspricht jede Menge Grauzonen.

Die abzubauen ist Aufgabe der Gesetzgeber und (in der angewandten Praxis) Gerichte.

Und bis die sich mal eingehend mit unserem schönen, großen "Neuland" der immateriellen, und damit praktisch unendlich reproduzierbaren, digitalen Güter beschäftgen (und im besten Falle auch noch zugunsten des Kunden entscheiden) kann noch einige Zeit vergehen.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Oder Sammelkarten ala Panini kaufst auch gegen Geld und weißt net was für Bilder drin sind, du weißt wie viele und für welches Set.



Panini ist ja die Gelddruckmaschine schlechthin. Gut man kann bei Panini auch Karten nachkaufen und bestimmen welche, aber afaik ist da auch die Zahl der kaufbaren Karten begrenzt, weil Panini über die Tüten verdienen will. Ich glaube so 30-50 Stück pro Person sind maximal kaufbar. Das wäre nur zum Lücken füllen. Wenn man das clever über Familienmitglieder verteilt kann man das ganze vielleicht entschärfen. Aber bei 400-600 Karten pro Album ?

Statistisch wurde mal ausgerechnet was man investieren muß. Nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung muß man (ohne zu tauschen) mindestens um die 1000!! EUR (oder waren das nicht sogar noch mehr) für solche Karten ausgeben wenn man ein übliches Standard-Panini-WM oder EM-Album wasauchimmer mit allen Karten vollbekommen will bei der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit alle Karten irgendwann mindestens 1 x  zu bekommen. Weil diverse Karten aus dem Set deutlich seltener gedruckt werden als andere und demzufolge schwerer zu bekommen sind und seltener in so einer Tüte auftauchen. Dann bekommt man eben einen Thomas Müller ewig nicht und hat dafür aber 10 x Boateng.

Was ja gewollt ist um den Kauf der Tüten anzufeuern. Wenn ich im Album nur noch 2-3 Karten offen habe und nach dem 20. Kauf einer Tüte schon wieder nur die Karten bekomme die ich eh schon im Album habe.... Dafür hat man in der Zwischenzeit zig Karten mehrfach.

Und so richtig wert haben die neueren Panini-Alben auch nicht. Was Geld bringt sind originale Alben aus den 50er bis 70er Jahren (wenn vollständig und im perfekten Sammelzustand).

Aber das Prinzip gibt es vergleichbare Sammelalben schon seit Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts mit den Zigarettenbilderalben. Ob allerdings damals die Kartenverteilung so "optimiert" war wie heute oder ob die Karten fair und in gleicher Stückzahl auf dem Markt waren oder ob man nicht sogar bestimmen konnte, welche Karte man (die einem noch fehlt) zum Zigarettenpäckchen dazu bekommt weiß ich nicht.

Ich hab noch 2 Zigarettenbilderalben aus den 1920/1930er Jahren. Weltreise Zeppelin und Deutsche Kolonien. Beide in neuwertigem Zustand (das mit den Kolonien gar im Originalschuber) und komplett.


----------



## riesenwiesel (12. Oktober 2017)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass mir die Entwicklung der Bezahlsysteme nicht so wirklich gefällt, finde ich in  diesem Fall den Vergleich mit den Panini-Bildern recht treffend.

Und im Gegensatz zu Panini-Bildern haben die Lootbox-Systeme die ich kenne sogar ein Ausgleichssystem für Dublikate.


----------



## L0wki (12. Oktober 2017)

lol genau wieviel Geld haben die für diese schlicht gelogene Aussage? Sorry aber Lootboxen sind schon per Definition Glücksspiel.


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Panini ist ja die Gelddruckmaschine schlechthin. Gut man kann bei Panini auch Karten nachkaufen und bestimmen welche, aber afaik ist da auch die Zahl der kaufbaren Karten begrenzt, weil Panini über die Tüten verdienen will. Ich glaube so 30-50 Stück pro Person sind maximal kaufbar. Das wäre nur zum Lücken füllen. Wenn man das clever über Familienmitglieder verteilt kann man das ganze vielleicht entschärfen. Aber bei 400-600 Karten pro Album ?
> 
> Statistisch wurde mal ausgerechnet was man investieren muß. Nach der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung muß man (ohne zu tauschen) mindestens um die 1000!! EUR (oder waren das nicht sogar noch mehr) für solche Karten ausgeben wenn man ein übliches Standard-Panini-WM oder EM-Album wasauchimmer mit allen Karten vollbekommen will bei der statistischen Wahrscheinlichkeit alle Karten irgendwann mindestens 1 x  zu bekommen. Weil diverse Karten aus dem Set deutlich seltener gedruckt werden als andere und demzufolge schwerer zu bekommen sind und seltener in so einer Tüte auftauchen. Dann bekommt man eben einen Thomas Müller ewig nicht und hat dafür aber 10 x Boateng.
> 
> ...



Und vom Prinzip her sind das auch Lootboxen.


----------



## battschack (12. Oktober 2017)

naja wird halt gesetzlich kein glücksspiel sein also ist es für die auch keins so denken die halt. Die firmen wissen das natürlich auch daher juckt das sie auch wenig...


----------



## Gemar (12. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man nicht den erhofften Inhalt erhält, wird man erneut Geld ausgeben.
Daher meine ich dass es zu den Glücksspielen gehört, wenn nicht sogar zur Trickbetrügerei.
Denn es ist Geld und Glück im Spiel, egal ob man welches Gewinnen kann.
Also sollten diese Spiele ab 18 sein, das würde mal ein Zeichen setzen.
Würde auch niemanden Schaden, wenn diese Lootboxen hier nicht erhältlich wären.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich sags mal so, wer solche Spiele mit Lootboxen spielt ist selber schuld. 
Wenn in den Boxen nur optische Dinge sind finde ich es OK, aber sobald solche Boxen Gegenstände beinhalten, die einen spielerischen Vorteil bringen, ist das Spiel für mich erledigt und ich kaufe/spiele es nicht.
Also wie bei CS:GO und Rocket League ist das für mich vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht den erhofften Inhalt erhält, wird man erneut Geld ausgeben.
> Daher meine ich dass es zu den Glücksspielen gehört, wenn nicht sogar zur Trickbetrügerei.
> Denn es ist Geld und Glück im Spiel, egal ob man welches Gewinnen kann.
> Also sollten diese Spiele ab 18 sein, das würde mal ein Zeichen setzen.
> Würde auch niemanden Schaden, wenn diese Lootboxen hier nicht erhältlich wären.



Wenn die gesetzliche Grundlage fehlt können se auch nix machen, zum Schluss legt der Hersteller Beschwerde ein.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Deutsches Bürokratenwesen...
> 
> Alles und Jeden bis aufs kleinste Detail reglementieren und organisieren. Deswegen blickt bei unseren Paragraphen auch keiner mehr durch, weil es zu jedem Paragraphen massig Zusatzparagraphen gibt.
> 
> ...



Doch, es geht doch gerade um echte Währung. Man bezahlt echtes Geld (teilweise nicht wenig) und bekommt dafür eine Lootbox mit zufällig ausgewählten Ingame-Items. Und zumindest sollen die auch bei Star Wars Battlefront 2 und dem neuen Herr der Ringe Spiel auch das Balancing online extrem beeinflussen bzw. im Herr der Ringe Spiel soll das letzte Kapitel so designt sein, dass man ohne diese mächtigeren Items kaum frustfrei zuende spielen kann.

Was den garantierten Gegenwert angeht: Wie definiert sich dieser Gegenwert? Materialwert kann es ja nicht sein, auch werden für solche Items keine nennenswerten zusätzlichen Produktionskosten für die Spieleentwickler anfallen. Man bekommt entweder etwas, das man haben will oder man bekommt etwas, das man nicht haben will (weil man's schon hat oder nicht braucht). Wenn man aber so ein unerwünschtes Item bekommen hat, dann bleibt man darauf sitzen. Anders, als z. B. bei einem echten Sammelkartenspiel, wo man Kartenpakete kauft, bei denen man echte materielle Gegenstände bekommt, die man tauschen oder verkaufen kann, geht das bei diesen Ingame-Items nicht. Die sind wert- bzw. nutzlos, man hat das Geld dafür umsonst aus dem Fenster geworfen. 

Was macht man als frustrierter Spieler dann? Manche Spieler werden sagen "Scheiße, kein Bock mehr, ich höre auf mit dem Mist und spiele was anderes. Das ist mir mein Geld nicht wert." Andere wollen evtl. unbedingt ein bestimmtes Item haben und kaufen die nächste Lootbox, ärgern sich evtl. wieder, kaufen nochmal eine Lootbox und verlieren im schlimmsten Fall den Überblick über ihre Kosten, geben sogar fremdes Geld aus (das der Eltern?). Das ist natürlich dumm, keine Frage. Aber aus rein psychologischer Sicht ist das eine Form von Spielsucht und es ist eine, bei der echtes Geld draufgeht, keine Ingame-Währung.

*edit*

Ich empfehle jedem, der halbwegs der englischen Sprache mächtig ist, dieses Video, in dem es um genau die beiden Fälle geht (Lootboxen in Star Wars und Herr der Ringe):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YMDGPSWWA18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (12. Oktober 2017)

fdl-ananas schrieb:


> Nein, denn du bekommst ja immer ein Exemplar der Ware "Spielkarte für Magic: The Gathering".


Das kommt ja ganz auf Spiel an: Bei _Heroes of the Storm_ gibt es in den Lootboxen Skins, Helden, Emojis, Dialogzeilen(!), Mounts, Avatarbilder, Graffitis, ...


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Deutsches Bürokratenwesen...
> 
> Alles und Jeden bis aufs kleinste Detail reglementieren und organisieren.



Auch deutsches Bürokratenwesen: Erbsen zählen so wie du gerade.



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Es gibt Glücksspiel und es gibt Glücksspiel.
> 
> Bei Lootboxen bekomme ich aber immer einen Gegenwert der mindestens dem Wert entspricht, den ich dafür entrichtet habe, auch wenn es für meinen Begriff "crap" ist. Aber diesen Gegenwert definiert der Publisher/Entwickler/Markt.
> 
> Von daher absolut kein Glücksspiel in dem Sinne.



Was in einer Lootbox drin ist bestimmt der Zufall bzw. die intransparente und vom Entwickler festgelegte "Gewinn"chance. Also das Glück.
Die Unterscheidung, die der Gesetzgeber damals gemacht hat und auf die du dich jetzt stützt, ist vollkommen arbiträr aus der Luft gegriffen. Es ist kein Naturgesetz, dass Glücksspiel genau so definiert werden muss und nicht anders. Unsere Definition ist menschengemacht und kann daher auch von Menschen geändert werden.



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Und ich habe bis jetzt noch in keinem Spiel gesehen (CoD, Destiny usw usw), das Lootboxen in irgendeiner Weise auch nur einen Vorteil bringen.


Das ist völlig irrelevant. Belohnungen sprechen unser Belohnungszentrum an.
Es ist kein Zufall, dass Overwatch den Spieler anfangs mit Lootboxen überhäuft und später - wenn die Level immer langsamer aufsteigen - diese Belohnung immer mehr und mehr entzieht.


----------



## JupiterLicht (12. Oktober 2017)

Natürlich handelt es sich bei den Lootboxen um Glücksspiel, was soll es den sonst sein.
Und die ganze Lootboxen und DLC Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren, ist eines der traurigsten Geschehnisse in der Gamerszene.


----------



## Wamboland (12. Oktober 2017)

Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Dillstantisch, aber viel Spaß mit den ganzen gezüchteten Spielsüchtigen von Kind an. Hoffentlich zereißt es ein, zwei große Publisher. Nur weil geldgierige Aktionäre immer mehr Gewinn sehen wollen und die Spieleindustrie so aufgeblasen ist gibt es das. Ist ja klar mit € 60 kann man halt nur begrenzt 300-400 Mio Entwicklungskosten + Gewinn erwirtschaften. Perverse Zeiten. Ich werde halt wieder Piraten und keinen Cent in sowas wie SW BF2 investieren!
> 
> PS: Pretty Good gaming hat in UK eine Petition gestartet damit sich die Regierung, hoffentlich damit beschäftigt, vielleicht könnte ein Spielemagazin mit großer Reichweite ja sowas auch anleiern!



Wobei das auch eine Lüge ist - wie man z.Z. an Shadow of War sieht. Das komplette Spiel kostet 80-90€ nicht 60€. Genau so mit Battlefront 1. 

Zu dem Thema:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pHSso2vufPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Orzhov schrieb:


> Also wenn ich diese Argumentation auf unsere physische Welt übertrage sieht das für mich ungefähr so aus.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Spielautomaten habe bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann in der Hoffnung Geld rauszubekommen ist das Glücksspiel.
> Habe ich aber einen Automaten bei dem man Geld reinstecken kann und es kommt eine zufällige Karte für Magic: The Gathering raus, dann ist das kein Glücksspiel?



Ich finde das erinnert mich ein bissel and das rumgetrickse bei Pachinko in Japan - ist erlaubt weil man kein Geld gewinnen kann, nur Goldbarren die man ein Haus weiter gegen Geld tauschen kann 

Es verführt jugendliche, genau wie "normales" Glücksspiel. Und das man immer was bekommt - ja, aber eigentlich auch nicht, denn das was man bekommt hat KEINEN Wert. Ich kann es nicht tauschen oder verkaufen, damit haben diese virtuellen Güter keinen Wert und sind praktisch alles Nieten - wenn wir schon so wollen. 

Und das in den Tests zu Shadow of War gesagt wird der Shop würde einem nicht aufgedrängt - muss an der Presse Version liegen. Was ich so gesehen habe zwingt eine laufend in den Shop. Wenn man eine Truhe bekommt, öffnen im Shop. Wenn man das Silber zu hauf hat, in den Shop. Klar es ist kein fetter Bildschirmfüller mit "SHOP HIER!" - es ist viel feinsinniger und gemeiner. Kleine leuchtende Symbole, immer wieder muss man dort rein um eine Truhe zu öffnen usw. Oder auch das "Starter Pack" für 3€ - da sind 100 Gold drin, typisch F2P Bullshit, das günstigste im Shop kostet 50 Gold. Sprich wenn man nicht nochmal zahlen will, ist es wertlos.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2017)

*&quot;Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel&quot;: USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz*

Ähm er meint vermutlich die Konsolenversion. Die kostet sicher 70-80 EUR. Im Ausland spielt z.B. der PC nur am Rand eine Rolle. Und selbst in D haben Konsolen einen deutlichen Marktanteil.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Oktober 2017)

DLCs finde ich nicht generell schlecht. Fälle wie z. B. The Witcher 3 oder Fallout 4, wo man pro DLCs quasi eine komplett neue Kampagne (gefühlt fast schon ein neues Spiel) zu nem fairen Preis bekommt, halte ich für ne gute Sache. Ist im Prinzip ja auch nichts anderes, als die Addons, die es in den 90er und frühen 2000er Jahren gab (z. B. Tribunal und Bloodmoon für Morrowind oder Die Nacht des Raben für Gothic II).

Bei länger laufenden Projekten (z. B. Onlinespiele oder Simulationen), die über Jahre von den Entwicklern betreut und mit Patches und neuen Features ausgestattet werden, halte ich (hochwertige und vom Preis her faire) DLCs auch für eine gute Sache, weil die eben die Weiterentwicklung am Leben halten.

Schlechte DLC-Beispiele sind da allerdings Dinge, die in Onlinespielen das Balancing verändern (ähnlich wie die Lootboxen) indem man z. B. bessere Waffen oder Rüstungen kaufen kann. Noch schlimmer finde ich DLCs, die nötig sind, damit ein Spiel vollständig wird. Wenn z. B. Storyinhalte aus Spielen herausgeschnitten werden, halte ich das für ziemlich daneben. Kurz ausgedrückt: Spiele sollten bei Release im angebotenen Umfang vollständig sein, die Preise für DLCs fair bleiben und das Balancing in Onlinespielen nicht zugunsten der DLC-Käufer beeinflusst werden.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Oktober 2017)

Eben. Oder die großen DLC von Borderlands 1. Konträr dazu sind die Micro-DLC von B2.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Wobei das auch eine Lüge ist - wie man z.Z. an Shadow of War sieht. Das komplette Spiel kostet 80-90€ nicht 60€. Genau so mit Battlefront 1.
> 
> Zu dem Thema: [Jim Sterling]



Ich finde seine Argumentation da aber auch reißerisch bzw. bewusst unvollständig. Zum Einen ist glaube ich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Kosten für AAA Produktionen deutlich gestiegen sind. Zum Anderen gibt es heute einen viel schnelleren Preisverfall, dank Sales und Aktionen. Nicht nur auf Steam, sondern auch auf den Konsolen gibt es jede Woche Sonderangebote und Rabatte - für Abonnenten von Plus und Gold sogar noch mehr. Und natürlich kostenlose Spiele. Zuletzte MGS5 auf PS4...

Wenn's nur die gestiegenen Preise wären, wär' imo gar nichts zu sagen. Aber diese ins Spiel integrierten Mikrotransaktionen, machen imo die Spiele kaputt. Da braucht mir keiner mit "du musst es ja nicht kaufen" kommen. Sobald eine Mikrotransaktion auf ein Gameplayelement einfluss nimmt hat der Hersteller einen Anreiz, an der Stellschraube zu drehen um den Spieler sanft zum Kauf einer Lootbox zu bewegen.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Oktober 2017)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so, wer solche Spiele mit Lootboxen spielt ist selber schuld.


Man kann die Spiele auch kaufen ohne dass man für Echtgeld noch Lootboxen holt  niemand wird gezwungen die Dinger zu kaufen, muss aber dann halt eventuell "etwas" grinden.



Wamboland schrieb:


> Wobei das auch eine Lüge ist - wie man z.Z. an Shadow of War sieht. Das komplette Spiel kostet 80-90€ nicht 60€. Genau so mit Battlefront 1.



Die Basis-Spiele kosten 60€ 

wer ne Sonderedition mit Season-Pass (Gold-Edition bei Mittelerde) haben will muss klar mehr zahlen, bekommt dafür aber ja auch die DLCs später "kostenlos" (weil sie durch den Pass ja bereits bezahlt wurden)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

JupiterLicht schrieb:


> Natürlich handelt es sich bei den Lootboxen um Glücksspiel, was soll es den sonst sein.


 Beim Glückspiel hast du immer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du GAR nix bekommst, und zwar idR sogar eine viel höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit als die, dass du mal was gewinnst. Das ist bei Lootboxen aber nun mal faktisch nicht der Fall. Natürlich ist es Glücksache, WAS Du bekommst, aber Du bekommst halt immer etwas zu einem Gegenwert, bei dem du weißt, was dich erwartet. Mit Glück bekommst du halt was GANZ besonderes, aber nie "gar nichts". Und so ist "Glückspiel" nun mal nicht definiert.


Die Lootboxen würde ich eher mit so was wie Panini-Bildern vergleichen, und bei denen würde kein normaler Mensch von "Glückspiel" sprechen. 


Natürlich können Lootboxen zu etwas führen, dass einer Spielsucht ähnelt, vor allem bei jüngeren Leuten, die die Auswirkungen nicht abschätzen können - aber es ist nun mal kein Glückspiel per Definition. Ansonsten kannst du auch hingehen und zB Diablo 3 als "Glücksspiel" bezeichnen, wenn jemand es kauft nur WEIL er gern ein ganz ganz besonders seltenes Set will und alle anderen Items aus seiner Sicht "Müll" sind... da ist es auch "Glück", ob er es am Ende wirklich bekommt, und wenn nicht, dann hat er Geld für "nix" ausgegeben


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Glückspiel hast du immer die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du GAR nix bekommst,


Diese Definition ist arbiträr und meiner Meinung nach falsch. Gehört geändert. Siehe auch dein eigener Satz: 





> Natürlich können Lootboxen zu etwas führen, dass einer Spielsucht ähnelt, vor allem bei jüngeren Leuten, die die Auswirkungen nicht abschätzen können - aber es ist nun mal kein Glückspiel per Definition.


Der beste Beleg dafür, dass die Definition falsch ist. _"Natürlich kann das zu Spielsucht führen. Aber wir haben auf ein Blatt Papier geschrieben, dass es kein Glücksspiel ist. Also können wir jetzt nichts mehr machen." _*achselzuck* 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du auch hingehen und zB Diablo 3 als "Glücksspiel" bezeichnen, wenn jemand es kauft nur WEIL er gern ein ganz ganz besonders seltenes Set will und alle anderen Items aus seiner Sicht "Müll" sind... da ist es auch "Glück", ob er es am Ende wirklich bekommt, und wenn nicht, dann hat er Geld für "nix" ausgegeben


Der Vergleich hinkt, weil der Spieler die Chance auf einen Itemdrop nicht mit Geld bezahlen muss. Er kauft das Spiel, ein mal.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Lootboxen würde ich eher mit so was wie Panini-Bildern vergleichen, und bei denen würde kein normaler Mensch von "Glückspiel" sprechen.


Dann bin ich vermutlich kein normaler Mensch. Oder mir fehlt die rosarote Nostalgiebrille, weil diese Bildchen nicht Teil meiner Kindheit waren (obwohl es sie während meiner Kindheit gab, sie waren mir nur einfach egal).


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Diese Definition ist arbiträr und meiner Meinung nach falsch. Gehört geändert. Siehe auch dein eigener Satz:
> Der beste Beleg dafür, dass die Definition falsch ist.


 äh, die Frage ist doch gar nicht, ob es süchtig machen kann oder nicht. Diese Frage spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle. Sondern die frage ist, ob es ein Glückspiel ist. Und das ist es nun mal nach aktuellem Stand nicht, wenn man sich die Definition für ein Glückspiel anschaut. 

Nur weil Glückspiele IMMER auch süchtig machen können kannst du nicht den Umkehrschluss "was süchtig machen kann muss also ein Glückspiel sein" ziehen, das ist einfach nur falsch. Es reicht für die Einordnung als Glückspiel einfach nicht aus, dass man "Glück haben" muss, um was besonderes UND für einen persönlich nützliches in der Box vorzufinden.

Dun kannst ja gerne FORDERN, dass man die Einordnung des Begriffes ändern soll - aber es IST nun mal derzeit nicht so. 


Und nicht falsch verstehen: Kauf-Lootboxen finde ich persönlich doof, und ich finde es scheiße, falls so was oder ähnliche Contents gerade Leute, die geistig in der Beziehung etwas anfälliger sind, das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Aber es ist nun mal kein Glückspiel, punkt und aus. 




> Dann bin ich vermutlich kein normaler Mensch. Oder mir fehlt die rosarote Nostalgiebrille, weil diese Bildchen nicht Teil meiner Kindheit waren (obwohl es sie während meiner Kindheit gab, sie waren mir nur einfach egal).


 Häh? Wovon redest Du? ^^  Ich hab doch nicht gesagt, dass jeder normale Mensch solche Bildchen auch gekauft hat? ^^  Ich habe nur einen vergleich gezogen, weil ja an sich jeder diese Bilder kennt, du ja offenbar auch. Und da sagt doch kein "normaler Mensch", der die Bilder kennt, dass die ein "Glückspiel" seien - obwohl sie im Prinzip nichts anderes als analoge Lootboxen sind. ^^  Wenn Du Lootboxen als Glückspiele einordnen willst, müsstest du auch mit derartigen Sammelbildern und einigem mehr machen, bei dem "Glück" eine Rolle dabei spielt, was man IM DETAIL bekommt.


----------



## Wamboland (12. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich finde seine Argumentation da aber auch reißerisch bzw. bewusst unvollständig. Zum Einen ist glaube ich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die Kosten für AAA Produktionen deutlich gestiegen sind. Zum Anderen gibt es heute einen viel schnelleren Preisverfall, dank Sales und Aktionen. Nicht nur auf Steam, sondern auch auf den Konsolen gibt es jede Woche Sonderangebote und Rabatte - für Abonnenten von Plus und Gold sogar noch mehr. Und natürlich kostenlose Spiele. Zuletzte MGS5 auf PS4...
> 
> Wenn's nur die gestiegenen Preise wären, wär' imo gar nichts zu sagen. Aber diese ins Spiel integrierten Mikrotransaktionen, machen imo die Spiele kaputt. Da braucht mir keiner mit "du musst es ja nicht kaufen" kommen. Sobald eine Mikrotransaktion auf ein Gameplayelement einfluss nimmt hat der Hersteller einen Anreiz, an der Stellschraube zu drehen um den Spieler sanft zum Kauf einer Lootbox zu bewegen.



Du vergisst etwas ganz Bescheidenes. Die Userbase. Der potenzielle Markt ist VIEL VIEL größer als noch vor einigen Jahren. Battlefront 1 hat 12 Millionen Einheiten verkauft ... das wäre "früher" undenkbar gewesen. Ja, die Kosten sind gestiegen und der Preis fürs Spiel ist relativ gleich geblieben, aber der Umsatz ist deutlich gestiegen - sonst würde das auch keine Firma machen. 

Wenn etwas in den Massenmarkt kommt sinkt der Preis, bei Videospielen ist der Preis nicht gefallen sonder gleich geblieben. 

Glaubst du kleine Spiele oder Spiele ohne große Werbung hätten früher sowas die PUBG schaffen können? 

Und der Preisverfall - der spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig sind die ersten 1-4 Wochen für den Publisher, danach ist es denen recht egal. Nur sehr wenige Spiele, die evtl. durch Mundpropaganda erst zünden, verhalten sich da anders. Darum ist ihnen ja auch so wichtig gewesen das Denuvo (*ha ha*) ihnen diese Zeit freihält. Alles danach ist praktisch nett, aber unwichtig. 

Außerdem wäre es ja bei Shadow of War ok gewesen mit dem Season Pass - aber hier wird einfach mal alles abgefeuert was möglich ist. Battlefront 2 hat Lootboxen verzichtet aber auf einen Season Pass - nicht ideal, gerade bei den P2W lastigen Boxen dort, aber zumindest sieht man da, das sie dachten sie könnten es nicht so wie WB machen ... wird sich vermutlich auch ändern wenn sie sehen das die Leute es doch schlucken. 




LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Basis-Spiele kosten 60€
> 
> wer ne Sonderedition mit Season-Pass (Gold-Edition bei Mittelerde) haben will muss klar mehr zahlen, bekommt dafür aber ja auch die DLCs später "kostenlos" (weil sie durch den Pass ja bereits bezahlt wurden)



Nein - wer das komplette Spiel haben möchte - braucht den Season Pass. Aber die Diskussion ist müßig, wer es nicht sehen will, sieht es nicht. Ein Beispiel was hier genannt wurde ist z.B. Witcher 3, das es ja auch Expansion Pass nannte. Hier haben wir ein vollen rundes Spiel und die "DLCs" bringen eine komplette eigenständige Note dazu. Beide Erweiterungen ergänzen das Basisspiel und bieten selber aber ein ganz eigenes Spielgefühl.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Dun kannst ja gerne FORDERN, dass man die Einordnung des Begriffes ändern soll - aber es IST nun mal derzeit nicht so.


Ich habe nicht das Gegenteil behauptet. Keine Ahnugn was dich dazu veranlasst, so vehemment auf dem Status qui herumzureiten, den ich für falsch halte. Versuchst du, daraus irgendeine Legitimation abzuleiten? Aus einem Gesetz das geschrieben wurde bevor es Lootboxen überhaupt gab und dessen Autoren sie daher auch gar nicht berücksichtigen konnten?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und da sagt doch kein "normaler Mensch", der die Bilder kennt, dass die ein "Glückspiel" seien - obwohl sie im Prinzip nichts anderes als analoge Lootboxen sind. ^^  Wenn Du Lootboxen als Glückspiele einordnen willst, müsstest du auch mit derartigen Sammelbildern und einigem mehr machen, bei dem "Glück" eine Rolle dabei spielt, was man IM DETAIL bekommt.



Ich hätte kein Problem damit, auch Paninibildchen als Glücksspiel einzuordnen Deswegen meinte ich, dass ich dann wohl kein normaler Mensch bin.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Du vergisst etwas ganz Bescheidenes. Die Userbase. Der potenzielle Markt ist VIEL VIEL größer als noch vor einigen Jahren. Battlefront 1 hat 12 Millionen Einheiten verkauft ... das wäre "früher" undenkbar gewesen. Ja, die Kosten sind gestiegen und der Preis fürs Spiel ist relativ gleich geblieben, aber der Umsatz ist deutlich gestiegen - sonst würde das auch keine Firma machen.


Diese User sind aber auch alle notwendig. Als vor ein paar Jahren Square Enix rumgeheult hat, 3,4 Millionen verkaufte Kopien des Tomb Raider Reboots seien ihnen zu wenig, da kam das ja nicht von ungefähr, sondern weil sie diese Verkäufe brauchten, um Profit zu machen (mehr Umsatz sagt gar nichts, Profit zählt) und die Aktionäre zufrieden zu stellen.

Davon mal ganz abgesehen kann nicht jedes Spiel mit solchen Verkaufszahlen rechnen. Für jedes Overwatch, das sich exzellent verkauft und die Kassen klingeln lässt gibt es auch einen Berg von Lawbreakers, Gigantics, Battleborns und Evolves, die völlig versagen und mit Müh' und Not eventuell gerade so ihre eigenen Kosten wieder reinspielen.



Wamboland schrieb:


> Und der Preisverfall - der spielt keine Rolle. Wichtig sind die ersten 1-4 Wochen für den Publisher, danach ist es denen recht egal.



Die ersten Wochen sind sicherlich wichtig, aber unterschätz' mal nicht den Long Tail. Ganz besonders von Spielen, die lange beliebt bleiben. Ein Paradebeispiel dafür sind die Sims. Es ist kein Zufall, dass das jetzt auch auf die Konsole kommt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (12. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Sorry liebe Redakteure, aber ich erwähnte in einem anderen Beitrag schon mal das Eure Artikel mal tiefgehender waren. Das fehlt mir momentan. Ihr bringt etwas über Spielsucht ohne weitere Ausführung und mit lediglich einem kurzen Statements des Verfassers. Damit ist der Artikel schon fast wertlos. Und das ist nicht der erste Artikel in letzter Zeit, bei dem ich das so empfinde.



Das hier ist eine News, keine Reportage, keine Kolumne. News sind tagesaktuell und hängen sich an bestimmten Ereignissen auf.

Solche Specials wie von dir gefordert machen wir immer noch. Es sind aber auch die aufwändigsten Artikel, die man als Spielejournalist erstellen kann - dafür ist tage-, wenn nicht gar wochenlange Recherche nötig. Im Moment fängt gerade der heiße Spieleherbst an, da werden innerhalb weniger Wochen extrem viele hochklassige Spiele veröffentlicht - die genau falsche Zeit für solche zeitaufwändigen Reportagen, denn jetzt wollen wir natürlich das enorme Leserinteresse nach aktuellen Tests befriedigen. Alles andere wäre kontraproduktiv.

Dein Themenvorschlag ist definitiv interessant und wurde auch schon intern in der Redaktion diskutiert - aber wie gesagt, gerade jetzt sind die Kapazitäten für eine detaillierte Aufbereitung dieser Thematik knapp und wir haben ja auch noch viele andere Themen, die wir begleiten wollen. Gerade erst haben wir beispielsweise detaillierte Rückblicke zu Fallout und GTA veröffentlicht, dann hatte PC Games auch noch unlängst 25-jähriges Jubiläum, da entstanden viele Artikel drumherum. Es ist einfach gerade eine etwas schwierige Zeit


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht das Gegenteil behauptet.


 dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass du Lootboxen schon per aktueller Definition für Glückspiel hältst (was nun mal nicht so ist) und nicht nur lediglich forderst, dass man den Begriff erweiterst.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass du Lootboxen schon per aktueller Definition für Glückspiel hältst (was nun mal nicht so ist) und nicht nur lediglich forderst, dass man den Begriff erweiterst.


Ich glaube wir reden gleich mehrfach aneinander vorbei.
Was ich fordere: Lootboxen als Glücksspiel einordnen, weil sie das meiner Meinung nach sind.
Was mir bewusst ist: der aktuelle Stand des Gesetzes ordnet Lootboxen nicht als Glücksspiel ein. (imo wegen einer läppischen Formalität in der Formulierung)
Was ich nicht als Argument anerkenne: _"Aber Lootboxen sollten kein Glücksspiel sein, weil das Gesetz sagt, dass sie kein Glücksspiel sind"_. Denn da wird ein Zirkelschluss draus. _"Es ist so, also muss es so bleiben"._ Das Gesetz ist von Menschen gemacht und jederzeit von Menschen änderbar. Das Gesetz ist zudem keine Metrik für Ethik.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Was ich nicht als Argument anerkenne: _"Aber Lootboxen sollten kein Glücksspiel sein, weil das Gesetz sagt, dass sie kein Glücksspiel sind"_. Denn da wird ein Zirkelschluss draus. _"Es ist so, also muss es so bleiben"._ .


 Das sagt doch hier auch keiner ^^  Aber eine Lootbox ist eben nun mal nicht das, was der aktuelle Begriff von Glücksspiel meint. Denn damit ist etwas gemeint, bei dem du mit Geld auf etwas "wettest" und das Geld komplett weg sein kann und es in den meisten Fällen auch ist: Automaten, bei denen du bei 100 mal Geldeinwurf vlt. 1-2x überhaupt was bekommst, Lotto, Roulette, Sportwetten usw.  

Bei einer Lootbox (oder eben auch Sammelbildchen) bekommst du aber immer einen Gegenwert, und das Glück spielt nur eine Rolle bei der Frage, ob du was BESONDERES bekommst, dass du gleichzeitig auch noch gut gebrauchen kannst. Die Dinge, die du nicht brauchen kannst, haben aber trotzdem einen Wert fürs Spiel.

Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass vlt das Gesetz nur dem Trend "Gaming" hinterherhängt. Der Begriff "Wundertüte" sagt Dir was, oder? Das ist nix anderes als eine Spielzeug-Lootbox. Dann die Sammelbilder, oder auch so was wie Lego-"Überraschungs"-Packungen, wo du nicht weißt, welche der 20 Sammelfiguren drin ist. Das gibt es alles seit zig Jahren, und es ist nicht verboten, weil es nun mal nichts ist, was der Gesetzgeber unter Glückspiel versteht UND verstehen will (daher auch keine Gesetzesanpassungen)


Im Übrigen brauchst du auch nicht eine Einordnung von Lootboxen als "Glückspiel", nur um diesem Trend entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Erschreckend wie rückständig man hier ist. Hier hätte ich mehr "auf Augenhöhe zur Realität" gehofft. Schade daß diese Geschäftsmodelle in Vollpreisspielen nicht für illegal erklärt werden. Das wäre für mich das richtige Signal gewesen, daß den Firmen gezeigt wird: So weit und keinen Schritt weiter.



Das ist dann wieder der Ruf nach dem paternalistischen Staat. Nein, da muß ich als Linksliberaler widersprechen. Wie sollte denn ein entsprechendes Gesetz Deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Spiele bis 9,99 EUR dürfen Mikrotransaktionen enthalten, alle anderen nicht? Wer legt fest, was ein "Vollpreis" ist? Die USK hat sich zum Thema geäußert, hat die Sache also im Blick. Nach der gängigen Definition von Glücksspielen fühlt sie sich bisher nicht zuständig. Für Spielsüchtige geht es um den Kick, und den haben sie in der Regel nur dann, wenn sie echtes Geld gewinnen können. Natürlich stecken sie das gewonnene Geld gleich wieder in den Automaten und verlieren wieder alles, das ist ja das tragische an dieser Krankheit. Keinem Spielsüchtigen wäre damit geholfen, wenn er sich einfach einen Daddelautomaten im Wohnzimmer aufhängt, denn da fehlt ihm das gewisse Etwas.

Wenn Du Lootkisten verbieten willst, mußt Du konsequenterweise auch den Kleinen ihre Panini-Bildchen wegnehmen. Ich halte es für aussichtsreicher, diesen Lootmist öffentlich zu ächten und zu boykottieren. Eine Diskussion darüber, ob dies hier nicht ein Fall für den Jugendschutz ist, kann man ja führen.


----------



## Murdoc85 (12. Oktober 2017)

Mmn braucht man nur ein Gesetz und zwar das solche Spiele zu Suchtverhalten führen können wie bei Zigaretten dh ab 18 Jahren einstufen und fertig. Was glaubst du wie schnell der Müll wieder verschwunden ist


----------



## DerBloP (12. Oktober 2017)

Naja, Panini Bildchen mit Ingame Sachen zu vergleichen ist lächerlich.
Panini Bildchen kauft man, sag  ich mal 10 Päckchen und nimmt sich die Bilder raus, die man braucht.
Den rest kann man wieder bei anderen Leuten tauschen.
Es ist meilenweit davon entfernt was man mit Ingame Sachen ausgeben kann.
Denn diese sind, wie beschrieben NICHT tradebar, und mMn zwar kein Geld, haben dennoch einen WERT!
Auch wenn es nicht Physisch ist...

In unserer heutigen Welt ist so vieles Virtuell, also sollte man auch umdenken, dass nämlich solche Objekte und Gegenstände die man Virtuell gewinnt, dennoch mit Realem zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2017)

Hach ja, Lootboxen. Der aktuell ganz heiße Kram für's Gaming....
Auch wenn es manchen Leuten nicht gefällt, es ist kein Glücksspiel. Da fehlt die Definition für und die wird es auch nie geben können, da es Auswirkungen auf zig Sachen mehr hat, wie mehrfach schon aufgezeigt wurde.
Glücksspiel bezieht sich auch nur auf Sachen, wo man *Geld* gewinnen kann! Und mit den Lootboxen kann man kein Geld gewinnen. Dazu fehlt auch der Faktor Suchtgefahr bei Lootboxen. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass jemand süchtig geworden ist nach dem öffnen von Lootboxen. Das ist eher ein sehr exzessiv betriebenes Hobby, das gibt es auch in anderen Bereichen. Da fallen Regulationen eher in den Bereich des unwahrscheinlich zu reglementieren.
Alles kann der Staat auch nicht machen und jeder ist für seine eigenen Entscheidungen verantwortlich. Sonst wären die p2w-Spiele auch schon längst verboten worden, ist aber nun mal rechtlich so gut wie gar nicht durchzusetzen.

Und die Gegenstände haben einen Wert, aber der ist variabel und unterschiedlich von Person zu Person.
Man schaue sich nur mal die Skins bei CS:GO an, manche davon sind ein "Vermögen" wert, auch wenn ich die Dinger als geschmacklos und hässlich empfinde... 
Der Wert der Gegenstände ist rein subjektiv und wird von den Spielern selber gemacht. Es bewegt sich dazu außerhalb der gewöhnlichen Wirtschaft. Was ist denn ein digitales Gut überhaupt wert?
Manche Skins für Spiele sind einfach nur recolorierungen und in meinen Augen nicht mal 50 Cent wert, werden aber für ein vielfaches dessen angeboten.

Es liegt am Kunden selbst diese Entwicklung zu stoppen, einfach nicht kaufen, aber man möchte natürlich die aktuellen Titel etc. halt spielen. Dazu auch möglichst billig.
Darum bewegt man sich auf den grauen Märkten und kauft die Spiele günstig. Nur geht dann die Kalkulation der Publisher nicht mehr auf und es müssen neue Wege gefunden werden Geld zu verdienen.
Da haben beide Seiten eine gewisse Mitschuld an der Entwicklung, welche jetzt mehr oder weniger sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja, Panini Bildchen mit Ingame Sachen zu vergleichen ist lächerlich.
> Panini Bildchen kauft man, sag  ich mal 10 Päckchen und nimmt sich die Bilder raus, die man braucht.
> Den rest kann man wieder bei anderen Leuten tauschen.


 Das kannst du mit Items in einem Spiel doch auch ^^ 



> Es ist meilenweit davon entfernt was man mit Ingame Sachen ausgeben kann.
> Denn diese sind, wie beschrieben NICHT tradebar, und mMn zwar kein Geld. Haben dennoch einen WERT!


 "Wie beschrieben"  ? Wo ist das beschrieben? ^^  Ich kenne nur Games mit "Lootboxen", bei denen du... 

- die Items sehr wohl mit anderen Nutzern tauschen kannst
- die Items bei einem KI-Händler verkaufen kannst, so dass du wiederum dort oder bei einem anderen Händler was anderes kaufen kannst
- die Items "verschrotten" kannst, um Ingame-Währung zu erhalten
- du vlt Items bekommst, die du zwar nicht "loswerden" kannst, aber die trotzdem Dein Inventar erweitern, zb ein neues Tarnmuster zur Auswahl.  

Wenn es Spiele gibt, bei denen du als Spieler in 9 von 10 Lootboxen echt nur Sachen findest, die du genau so gut in der Spielewelt einfach droppen lassen könntest, weil sie WIRKLICH rein gar nix wert sind und du sie vlt sogar schon doppelt und dreifach hast, dann ist das inakzeptabel. Ausnahme wäre, wenn du schon so weit fortgeschritten im Spiel bist, dass für dich selbst ein super seltener Gegenstand an sich "wertlos" ist, weil du schon fast alles, was es in der gesamten Spielewelt gibt, schon hast inklusive so viel virtueller Währung, dass du gar nicht weißt wohin damit. Dann bist du aber echt selber schuld und dämlich wie eine Scheibe Toast, wenn du trotzdem ne Lootbox kaufst UND dich danach dann darüber beschwerst.


----------



## DerBloP (12. Oktober 2017)

Ok das wusste ich nicht. Hab noch nie ein Spiel mit Lootboxen gezockt, bzw irgendwo irgendwann mal etwas gekauft ala Lootbox.
Also kann man bei Battlefront2 diese dann auch traden? Dann gehts zwar irgendwie doch. Jedoch wäre mir ein Spiel ohne diesen dreck viiiieeeel lieber!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Ok das wusste ich nicht. Hab noch nie ein Spiel mit Lootboxen gezockt, bzw irgendwo irgendwann mal etwas gekauft ala Lootbox.
> Also kann man bei Battlefront2 diese dann auch traden? Dann gehts zwar irgendwie doch.


 Ich weiß es selber nicht, ich selber KENNE aber halt nur Games, in denen das so ist, wie ich es beschrieb, ODER wo du per Lootbox einfach nur früher an etwas rankommst, was du ohne Box erst durch Levelaufstiege bekommst. 

Es gibt auch Games, bei denen du per kostenloser "Lootbox" beim Levelaufstieg zB immer drei Items bekommst: immer eine neue Waffe, eine neue Farbe oder Kleidung für Deinen Soldaten und dazu noch per Zufall zB ein Abzeichen für Deinen Spielertag oder ne neue Waffentarnung usw.. Und wenn du ungeduldig bist und nicht erst bis Level zB 70 spielen willst, KANNST du halt solche Boxen auch mit Echtgeld kaufen und theoretisch mit Level 1 schon auf alle Waffen zurückgreifen. 



> Jedoch wäre mir ein Spiel ohne diesen dreck viiiieeeel lieber!


 Wenn man es echt nicht braucht als "Normalspieler" und lediglich eine eh schon riesige Auswahl an "Kram", den man sich auch erspielen kann, vergrößert, dann stört es mich nicht. Es sollte aber nicht penetrant einem dauernd "aufgedrängt" werden, und es darf auf keinen Fall im Multiplayer dazu führen, dass Leute mit Geld dann bessere Items haben. FRÜHER an Items rankommen, die man auch so bekommen kann, oder an ANDERE Items, die nicht besser sind: das stört mich nicht - aber bessere Items ist ein No Go.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Naja, Panini Bildchen mit Ingame Sachen zu vergleichen ist lächerlich.
> Panini Bildchen kauft man, sag  ich mal 10 Päckchen und nimmt sich die Bilder raus, die man braucht.
> Den rest kann man wieder bei anderen Leuten tauschen.
> Es ist meilenweit davon entfernt was man mit Ingame Sachen ausgeben kann.
> ...



Sag das nicht! Bis ich alle Bilder von der Spanien-WM '82 zusammen hatte (die letzten hab ich mir dann zu Apothekenpreisen bei Panini bestellt), war ich bestimmt 300 Mark los. Alles sponsored by daddy. Das ist natürlich eine Masche, um den Kindern, äh den Eltern der Quengelkinder, möglichst viel Kohle aus der Tasche zu leiern. Ich glaube, Dad war auch ziemlich sauer -- über sich selbst.

P. S.: Wo ist das komplette Album überhaupt? Wahrscheinlich den Weg aller sterblichen Dinge auf die Müllhalde gegangen.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das sagt doch hier auch keiner ^^


Warum dann der nicht müde werdende Hinweis auf die aktuelle Gesetzeslage? Selbst nachdem ich exakt ein Posting drüber explizit erklärt habe: ich kenne die aktuelle Gesetzeslage. Ich finde sie nur schlecht und änderungsbedürftig. Es kommt sofort wieder ein 





Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber eine Lootbox ist eben nun mal nicht das, was der aktuelle Begriff von Glücksspiel meint.


...als wär' mir das nicht klar. Als müsste es mir noch mal erklärt werden.
Wie soll ich das als was Anderes verstehen als den Versuch, aus der aktuellen Gesetzeslage eine Legitimation für deren Fortbestehen abzuleiten?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Games, bei denen du per kostenloser "Lootbox" beim Levelaufstieg zB immer drei Items bekommst: immer eine neue Waffe, eine neue Farbe oder Kleidung für Deinen Soldaten und dazu noch per Zufall zB ein Abzeichen für Deinen Spielertag oder ne neue Waffentarnung usw.. Und wenn du ungeduldig bist und nicht erst bis Level zB 70 spielen willst, KANNST du halt solche Boxen auch mit Echtgeld kaufen und theoretisch mit Level 1 schon auf alle Waffen zurückgreifen.



Klar, erst den Spieler anfüttern mit kostenlosen Lootboxen - damit er schön sieht, was ihm entgeht wenn er kein Geld ausgibt - und dann werden die Levelaufstiege immer langsamer, neue Lootboxen immer seltener. Das ist das Prinzip von Overwatch. Obwohl der Spieler ja eigentlich erfolgreicher wird, höher aufsteigt, werden die Belohnungen proportional seltener.

Sobald es die Boxen für Geld gibt, kann man nie mit Sicherheit sagen, ob der Hersteller nicht doch irgendwo an der Stellschraube gedreht hat, um den Spieler sanft richtung Kauf zu drängen. Und dieses Gefühl ist ja auch nicht falsifizierbar. Es ist einfach da und legt sich wie ein Schatten über die gesamte Spielerfahrung. Das tut dem Spiel nicht gut.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn man es echt nicht braucht als "Normalspieler" und lediglich eine eh schon riesige Auswahl an "Kram", den man sich auch erspielen kann, vergrößert, dann stört es mich nicht.



Man "braucht" auch keine Paninibildchen und man "braucht" auch nicht den Sieg beim Blackjack oder am Einarmigen Banditen. "Brauchen" ist nicht der Hebel über den Sucht funktioniert. Belohnung und positive Verstärkung sind die Hebel, mit denen sie dich kriegen.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn man diese sehr alten Gesetze einfach mal neu denken würde.

Zum Beispiel "Jede Transaktion bei der ein Zufallsfaktor auf den endgültigen Wert des Gegenstandes entscheidenden Einfluss hat ist Glücksspiel." als ganz groben Anfang.


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

xaan, auf irgendwas muß man sich ja einigen. Ich finde es erstmal ganz sympathisch von der USK, daß sie sich für nicht zuständig erklärt. Da hatten wir ja auch schon andere Zeiten, als die USK zwanghaft versuchte, alles an sich zu reißen. Ich sag nur: "Donkey Kong" für Jugendliche. Also: Gewaltenteilung in D scheint zu klappen, auch die USK lernt dazu. Ich bin selbst kein Spielsüchtiger, aber einer sagte doch, er habe eine entsprechende Vergangenheit, vielleicht kann er was dazu sagen. Für ein paar Rubbelbildchen steht ein Spielsüchtiger nicht auf, es geht ihm um Kohle. Vielleicht kann er das ja so bestätigen, ich weiß leider nicht mehr, welcher User das war. Wenn also keine harten Moneten zu gewinnen sind, dann ist das nach deutscher Rechtslage kein Glücksspiel, und vielleicht ist diese Definition ja auch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> xaan, auf irgendwas muß man sich ja einigen.


Da hast du recht. Ich bin dafür, dass sich der Gesetzgeber auf mein Verständnis von Glücksspiel einigt. 



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich finde es erstmal ganz sympathisch von der USK, daß sie sich für nicht zuständig erklärt.


Eher wird's so sein, dass sie keine andere Wahl hatten, weil das Gesetz dieses Schlupfloch "dank" seiner Formulierung nun mal bietet.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Da hatten wir ja auch schon andere Zeiten, als die USK zwanghaft versuchte, alles an sich zu reißen. Ich sag nur: "Donkey Kong" für Jugendliche.


Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich jetzt nicht worauf du da anspielst? Was ist da passiert? Und: mir ist es prinzipiell lieber, die USK ist zuständig, als wenn gleich die BPJM mit der Indizierungskeule kommt. Oder gar die Staatsanwaltschaft mit Beschlangnahmung. Wenn die USK damals in dem von dir genannten Fall nicht zuständig war, wer war es denn dann? Wurde da jemand von der USK übergangen?


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Oktober 2017)

Naja, gut, USK, FSK, ICE und Eschede, BPjM, Bund Deutscher Mädels, das geht in meinem Kopf auch etwas durcheinander.


----------



## xaan (12. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Naja, gut, USK, FSK, ICE und Eschede, BPjM, Bund Deutscher Mädels, das geht in meinem Kopf auch etwas durcheinander.



Lol, 
https://youtu.be/pD56S7uPQyY?t=23s


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich wenn man diese sehr alten Gesetze einfach mal neu denken würde.
> 
> Zum Beispiel "Jede Transaktion bei der ein Zufallsfaktor auf den endgültigen Wert des Gegenstandes entscheidenden Einfluss hat ist Glücksspiel." als ganz groben Anfang.



Rechtlich gesehen schwer umzusetzen. Wer setzt den Wert des Items fest? Du? Der Gesetzgeber? Der "Markt"? Der Publisher?
Das gilt dann ja auch für Wundertüten, Panini-Bilder usw usf. Man kann Gesetze nicht so einfach auf ein spezielles Produkt beschränken, weil das sonst Diskriminierung ist bzw. in die Rechte der Firma eingreift.
Diese Gegenstände haben dazu keinen realen Wert im klassischen Sinne. Sie sind nicht real, sie sind komplett virtuell. Es ist beim Preis auch ähnlich beim Hobby Briefmarken, die Leute machen den Preis selbst und kann nicht vorgegeben werden. Vor allem sind die Gegenstände im Spiel nicht handelbar im gewöhnlichen Sinne (ausgenommen z.B. CS:GO und TF2 auf Steam).
Damit ist es wieder nur an einem selbst, wie viel man bereit ist für sein Vergnügen/Hobby auszugeben.
Man kann Entwicklern auch so schlecht den Preis vorschreiben, weil man damit massiv in die Preisgestaltung eingreift und sowas kann ein Staat schlicht und ergreifend nicht vernünftig, wie oft genug bewiesen wurde.
Dazu kommt auch, dass man das Spiel nicht besitzt, man kauft sich das Recht/die Lizenz, um es zu spielen, aber es gehört einem nicht.


----------



## McCerb (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde schon das die Lootboxen eine art Glücksspiel sind, Ich kenne Leute die haben ins solchen Spielen um dann "mitzuhalten" Kredite aufgenommen zb. und auch ihren letzten Cent reingesteckt einer der ersten und teuersten Mmos damals mit Lootboxen war Atlantica online ja man konnte es Gratis Spielen hat aber nicht wirklich Fun gemacht die Benötigten Lizenzen hamm die alleine schon Effektiv auf 40 Euro im Monat gebracht....und dann Lootboxen ohne Ende ..

.es gab noch n Schlimmeres Spiel aber mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein, ich  hat viel Kontakt mit andern Spielern, Gilden und Foren und konnte nur mit dem Kopf schütteln was manche Leute monatlich reingesteckt haben nur um erfolgreich und am stärksten zu sein...Man konnte auch an Ranglisten schon fast ausrechnen was die Leute reingesteckt haben müssen um das in der zeit zu schaffen...

Ich bin kein Fan mehr solcher art von Spielen..was die meisten Spieler nicht erahnen oder wissen ist die Prozentuale Chance des Inhalts von den Kisten ...das Beste Item darin wenns hochkommt 0,3 bis 1%ige Chance. Die restlichen Items darin mit hoher Prozentsatz sind nur dafür da das du für dein Geld irgendwas bekommst..  Und das macht die Boxen zum Glücksspiel was dafür anfällige Leute schnell um sehr Viel Geld bringt.


----------



## Murdoc85 (12. Oktober 2017)

Das Problem ist vordergründig mmn nicht ob Glücksspiel oder nicht bzw Gesetz, sondern das so ein Psychomist welcher Suchtverhalten hervorrufen und verstärken kann an Kinder und Jugendliche verkauft wird! Für dein Kind was zu zocken beginnt wird somit Glücksspiel zur Normalität! Wie schon gesagt diese Gamble AAA Spiele ab 18 und der Spuk ist sehr schnell vorbei!


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Ich finde schon das die Lootboxen eine art Glücksspiel sind, Ich kenne Leute die haben ins solchen Spielen um dann "mitzuhalten" Kredite aufgenommen zb. und auch ihren letzten Cent reingesteckt einer der ersten und teuersten Mmos damals mit Lootboxen war Atlantica online ja man konnte es Gratis Spielen hat aber nicht wirklich Fun gemacht die Benötigten Lizenzen hamm die alleine schon Effektiv auf 40 Euro im Monat gebracht....und dann Lootboxen ohne Ende ..
> 
> .es gab noch n Schlimmeres Spiel aber mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein, ich  hat viel Kontakt mit andern Spielern, Gilden und Foren und konnte nur mit dem Kopf schütteln was manche Leute monatlich reingesteckt haben nur um erfolgreich und am stärksten zu sein...Man konnte auch an Ranglisten schon fast ausrechnen was die Leute reingesteckt haben müssen um das in der zeit zu schaffen...
> 
> Ich bin kein Fan mehr solcher art von Spielen..was die meisten Spieler nicht erahnen oder wissen ist die Prozentuale Chance des Inhalts von den Kisten ...das Beste Item darin wenns hochkommt 0,3 bis 1%ige Chance. Die restlichen Items darin mit hoher Prozentsatz sind nur dafür da das du für dein Geld irgendwas bekommst..  Und das macht die Boxen zum Glücksspiel was dafür anfällige Leute schnell um sehr Viel Geld bringt.


Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, es ist kein Glücksspiel. Es sind weder die Voraussetzungen, noch die Gegebenheiten dazu erfüllt, die es als Glücksspiel definieren würden.
Und nein, solche Spiele sind auch kein Glücksspiel, sondern ein Suchtproblem bei den Betroffenen. Die Sucht hat aber eher mit Videospielen zu tun, als mit Lootboxen.
Und ja, es gibt Fälle, wo Leute sich in die Spiele reinsteigern und Schulden machen. Mir fällt da Metin oder Metin2 ein, ein so genanntes f2p, wo man massiv investieren musste mit realem Geld um bei Raids etc mitzuhalten. Gab es irgendwann mal vor Jahren eine Reportage zu so einem Spieler in der ARD oder ZDF dazu. Aber auch das ist Videospielsucht und keine Glücksspielsucht!
Und Leute die so viel investieren sind die Wale, die die Entwickler wollen. Die Leute die das Spiel so lieben und massiv Geld reinstecken, das es eigtl. unvernünftig ist. Aber es ist jedem selbst überlassen dies zu tun, das kann man nicht verbieten.
Und auch  hier gilt, die Seltenheit ist erforderlich, damit die Leute kaufen, sonst würde es nicht funktionieren.
Das funktioniert auch so bei TCG-Spielen wie Magic usw. Hier hat man nur den Vorteil, dass man diese Karten real handeln kann, wenn man möchte. Auch wenn manche Karten viel Geld wert sind in der Szene.




Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vordergründig mmn nicht ob Glücksspiel oder nicht bzw Gesetz, sondern das so ein Psychomist welcher Suchtverhalten hervorrufen und verstärken kann an Kinder und Jugendliche verkauft wird! Für dein Kind was zu zocken beginnt wird somit Glücksspiel zur Normalität! Wie schon gesagt diese Gamble AAA Spiele ab 18 und der Spuk ist sehr schnell vorbei!


Das ist eine schwer haltbare Aussage, da es keinerlei Studien dazu gibt. Eher ist auf ein generelles Suchtproblem bei Videospielen hinzuweisen, aber wegen Lootboxen ist noch keiner süchtig geworden.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen schwer umzusetzen. Wer setzt den Wert des Items fest? Du? Der Gesetzgeber? Der "Markt"? Der Publisher?
> Das gilt dann ja auch für Wundertüten, Panini-Bilder usw usf. Man kann Gesetze nicht so einfach auf ein spezielles Produkt beschränken, weil das sonst Diskriminierung ist bzw. in die Rechte der Firma eingreift.
> Diese Gegenstände haben dazu keinen realen Wert im klassischen Sinne. Sie sind nicht real, sie sind komplett virtuell. Es ist beim Preis auch ähnlich beim Hobby Briefmarken, die Leute machen den Preis selbst und kann nicht vorgegeben werden. Vor allem sind die Gegenstände im Spiel nicht handelbar im gewöhnlichen Sinne (ausgenommen z.B. CS:GO und TF2 auf Steam).
> Damit ist es wieder nur an einem selbst, wie viel man bereit ist für sein Vergnügen/Hobby auszugeben.
> ...



Warum sollte es schwer umzusetzen sein deiner Meinung nach?

Ich habe lediglich versucht im Groben aufzuzeigen wie ein halbwegs zeitgemäßes Glücksspielgesetz aussehen könnte. Mir ist bewusst da fehlen noch ein Paar Paragraphen, aber es ist ja nur ein sehr grobes Beispiel.
Die Preise für betroffene Produkte würden sich nach wie vor am Markt bilden. Das würde auch nicht zum ersten Mal passieren.

Jedem dem eine solche Gesetzgebung dann nicht passt kann seine Geschäfte gerne woanders machen oder sich anpassen. In China wurde es ja auch umgesetzt das Blizzard co. die Dropraten für ihre Lootboxen veröffentlichen müssen.


----------



## Murdoc85 (12. Oktober 2017)

Das mag schon stimmen, aber man kann schon sagen A.) ein Kind/ junger Jugendlicher hat noch keinen richtigen Bezug zu Geld vorallem im Bereich Echtgelt/Ingame Währung und B.) wird es für ihn zur Normalität Geld in digitale Inhalte zu stecken um besser zu werden. Er wird damit auf ein Verhalten konditioniert. Klar Suchanfällig kann man so oder so sein beim übermäßigen Spielen. 

Aber hier wird mmn nach ein Konsument dazu "erzogen" ohne richtig abschätzen zu können. Man brauchs ja nur weiter spinner in 2 Jahren hast du Spiel X,Y und Z alle so wie Battlefront 2 und der 16- jährige Azibu macht Schulden weil bei allen 3 Speilen will man ja vorn dabei sein usw....
Das ganze wird noch verstärkt durch die Ausrichtung auf den Massenmarkt, der 0815 Papa kauft klein Kevin zu Weihnachten ne box mit Battlefront 2.....viel Spass und wenn der kleine irgendwann mal die Kreditkarte erwischt gute Nacht. Da enstehen sicherlich menschliche Schäden in Millionenhöhe, deswegen zumindest ab 18  Regelung!

Ich finde so etwas gehört verboten, Minderjährige so etwas auszusetzen. Wie schon gesagt bei solchen Mechaniken PEGI 18 Danke, dann gibts ganz schnell keine Microtransactions mehr. Und btw in China haben sie schon ein gesetzt erlassen der dem Spieler offenlegen muss wie groß die Chance auf Gegenstände in Lootboxen sind.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Warum sollte es schwer umzusetzen sein deiner Meinung nach?
> 
> Ich habe lediglich versucht im Groben aufzuzeigen wie ein halbwegs zeitgemäßes Glücksspielgesetz aussehen könnte. Mir ist bewusst da fehlen noch ein Paar Paragraphen, aber es ist ja nur ein sehr grobes Beispiel.
> Die Preise für betroffene Produkte würden sich nach wie vor am Markt bilden. Das würde auch nicht zum ersten Mal passieren.
> ...



Weil Gesetze erstmal immer von der gesetzgebenden Seite aus gemacht werden müssen, die werden sich da eher kaum drum kümmern, da es auch kein kritisches Problem o.ä. ist.
Und muss ein Gesetz so formuliert werden, dass es vor dem Gericht stand hält, eine Aufgabe die nicht unbedingt einfach und schnell zu machen ist heutzutage.
Da fehlen nicht nur ein paar Paragraphen sondern konkrete Formulierungen und Deutschland kann da schlecht einen Alleingang machen. Da muss wesentlich mehr passieren.
Des weiteren müssen da jede Menge Interessen etc. berücksichtigt werden. Man muss auch andere Sachen wie z.B. Panini-Bilder etc. mit berücksichtigen, ansonsten wir das Gesetz schneller vom BGH/BVerfG/EUGH etc. gekippt werden, als es gebraucht hat zu erstellen.
So einfach ist Gesetzgebung  in der Regel nun wirklich nicht, mal von Diktaturen u.ä. abgesehen.
China kannst du schwer mit Deutschland vergleichen, bzw. generell mit westlichen Demokratien.
Außerdem sagt das Gesetz, dass nur die *Chancen* angegeben werden sollen. Nichts was Blizzard wirklich weh tut, da die Zahlen auch von den Spielern schon so lange vorher rausgefunden wurden. Nur wurde es jetzt halt offiziell gemacht.



Murdoc85 schrieb:


> Das mag schon stimmen, aber man kann schon sagen A.) ein Kind/ junger Jugendlicher hat noch keinen richtigen Bezug zu Geld vorallem im Bereich Echtgelt/Ingame Währung und B.) wird es für ihn zur Normalität Geld in digitale Inhalte zu stecken um besser zu werden. Er wird damit auf ein Verhalten konditioniert. Klar Suchanfällig kann man so oder so sein beim übermäßigen Spielen.
> 
> Aber hier wird mmn nach ein Konsument dazu "erzogen" ohne richtig abschätzen zu können. Man brauchs ja nur weiter spinner in 2 Jahren hast du Spiel X,Y und Z alle so wie Battlefront 2 und der 16- jährige Azibu macht Schulden weil bei allen 3 Speilen will man ja vorn dabei sein usw....
> Das ganze wird noch verstärkt durch die Ausrichtung auf den Massenmarkt, der 0815 Papa kauft klein Kevin zu Weihnachten ne box mit Battlefront 2.....viel Spass und wenn der kleine irgendwann mal die Kreditkarte erwischt gute Nacht. Da enstehen sicherlich menschliche Schäden in Millionenhöhe, deswegen zumindest ab 18 Regelung!
> ...



Das ist Aufgabe der Eltern, ihren Kindern das beizubringen. Dafür sind weder die Publisher noch der Staat verantwortlich. Man kann nicht alle Verantwortung woanders hin abschieben, immerhin will man ja auch sonst seine Freiheit vor dem Staat haben.
Das Konsumenten erzogen werden ist durchaus korrekt, aber der Mensch lässt sich halt beeinflussen. Das nennt man dann aber Werbung und unterliegt anderen Regeln. Man kanns den Leuten auch nicht vorschreiben was sie zu kaufen haben und was nicht. 
Und Klein-Kevin sollte das Spiel nicht spielen, da es eine entsprechende Alterseinstufung hat. Auch hier liegt die Verantwortung bei den Eltern, nicht beim Publisher oder Staat.
Und die Mechaniken hinter USK18/PEGI18 zu "verstecken" wird auch nur bedingt weiterhelfen. Die meisten die den Kram kaufen sind nämlich zum größten Teil Ü18.
Und zu dem China-Gesetz einfach einen Abschnitt höher schauen. Das Gesetz tut Blizzard nicht wirklich weh und die Leute die kaufen wollen, die interessiert es auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kratos333 (12. Oktober 2017)

Für mich ganz klar Glücksspiel. Kenne soviele die in den Rausch verfallen sind und tausende Euros liegen lassen.  Als Argument höre ich nur: Das Spiel ist doch umsonst!! Beste Beispiele: CS oder Dota 2. Bei Steam ist es ja noch krazer. Schaut euch mal die Preise an im spielershop. Das soll kein Glücksspiel sein? Kann darüber nur lachen und besonders die Leute die das noch verteidigen.

Inzwischen sind natürlich CoD, Destiny und zig andere nachgezogen. Wenn selbst erwachsene in den Rausch verfallen. Wie soll das dann bei Jugendlichen aussehen?

Solche Titel sollten ab 18 sein und es gehört eine entsprechender Hinweis das dieses Glücksspiel  Süchtig macht.  Das Argument das Spiel sei free2play und kosmetische items sind nur Nebensache ist schon Jahre nicht überholt. Diablo 3 und co hat damit angefangen (Classic).


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. Oktober 2017)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar Glücksspiel. Kenne soviele die in den Rausch verfallen sind und tausende Euros liegen lassen.  Als Argument höre ich nur: Das Spiel ist doch umsonst!! Beste Beispiele: CS oder Dota 2
> Inzwischen sind natürlich CoD, Destiny und zig andere nachgezogen. Wenn selbst erwachsene in den Rausch verfallen. Wie soll das dann bei Jugendlichen aussehen?
> 
> Solche Titel sollten ab 18 sein und es gehört eine entsprechender Hinweis vorhanden sein das es Süchtig macht



Auch das ist kein Fall von Glücksspiel, sondern von Videospielsucht. Der Kaufrausch ist nur ein Symptom für eine ganz andere Problematik. Die Leute sind vom Spiel selber so "angefixt", dass sie Geld für die Sachen ausgeben um der Coolste/Beste/Hübscheste/whatever zu sein.
CS kostet immer noch Geld und ist nicht umsonst, dazu kann man den Kram auch im Shop kaufen, man ist also nicht auf die Kisten angewiesen.  Außerdem sind das alles nur kosmetische Sachen, die das Spiel nicht wirklich verändern, außer wenn man "posen" will.
Dota2 sind auch nur Kosmetik. Dient nur um zu zeigen, wie "cool" man ist. Mehr nicht. Am eigtl. Spiel verändert das Zeug nichts.

Auch bei Jugendlichen sind die Eltern gefordert, nicht der Staat. Und die Spiele ab 18 zu deklarieren wird das Problem auch nicht wirklich lösen.


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Für mich ganz klar Glücksspiel. Kenne soviele die in den Rausch verfallen sind und tausende Euros liegen lassen.  Als Argument höre ich nur: Das Spiel ist doch umsonst!! Beste Beispiele: CS oder Dota 2. Bei Steam ist es ja noch krazer. Schaut euch mal die Preise an im spielershop. Das soll kein Glücksspiel sein? Kann darüber nur lachen und besonders die Leute die das noch verteidigen.
> 
> Inzwischen sind natürlich CoD, Destiny und zig andere nachgezogen. Wenn selbst erwachsene in den Rausch verfallen. Wie soll das dann bei Jugendlichen aussehen?
> 
> Solche Titel sollten ab 18 sein und es gehört eine entsprechender Hinweis das dieses Glücksspiel  Süchtig macht.  Das Argument das Spiel sei free2play und kosmetische items sind nur Nebensache ist schon Jahre nicht überholt. Diablo 3 und co hat damit angefangen (Classic).



Stimmt und wenn das Spiel ab 18 ist und ein Hinweis drauf steht wird keiner mehr süchtig und weil ja die Eltern ihren Kids keine ab 18 Spiele kaufen.


----------



## Murdoc85 (12. Oktober 2017)

Es geht nicht um abschieben, klar kümmert sich man als verantwortungsvoller Elternteil das der Junior zockt was er "darf" und klärt ihn auf. Es wird nur leider ein Bild vom "Spielen" skizziet was nicht viel damit zu tun hat. Wenn ich beigebracht bekomme, ich reiß nur was wenn ich Geld investiere find ich das sehr bedenklich!

Is zwar jetzt schon sehr auf der Metaebene, aber der ganze Müll mit Lootboxen komtm ja nur davon, dass jeder Publisher Aktionäre hat welche Gewinn sehen wollen. Die Spieleindustrie ist imho so aufgeblasen das es sowieso zangsläufig crashen muss. Jedes Jahr werden die Entwicklungskosten höher, ergo muss man Kunden binden und Geld machen...egal wie....

Is halt Schade das die Mehrheit sowas trotzdem kauft bzw verteidigt. Und Gamestar, Twicht Streamer und Co machen fröhlich mit, dass Video heute ist BF2 pay to win? Eine Frechheit, da wird gequatscht Beta Bla Bla Bs und es gibt ja dafür keinen Seasonpass und man kann es sich erspielen. Da aird nicht offen dagegen argumentiert das so ein Shit in Vollpreistiteln nichts zu suchen hat.

Wie gesagt, bei mir gibts jetzt vermehrt wieder piraten, Trainer und Keys. Alles was wie BF2 ist piraten und wenns nicht so schlimm ist vielleicht mal einen Key!


----------



## michinebel (12. Oktober 2017)

Oder einfach mal komplett verzichten.


----------



## Orzhov (12. Oktober 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Weil Gesetze erstmal immer von der gesetzgebenden Seite aus gemacht werden müssen, die werden sich da eher kaum drum kümmern, da es auch kein kritisches Problem o.ä. ist.
> Und muss ein Gesetz so formuliert werden, dass es vor dem Gericht stand hält, eine Aufgabe die nicht unbedingt einfach und schnell zu machen ist heutzutage.
> Da fehlen nicht nur ein paar Paragraphen sondern konkrete Formulierungen und Deutschland kann da schlecht einen Alleingang machen. Da muss wesentlich mehr passieren.
> Des weiteren müssen da jede Menge Interessen etc. berücksichtigt werden. Man muss auch andere Sachen wie z.B. Panini-Bilder etc. mit berücksichtigen, ansonsten wir das Gesetz schneller vom BGH/BVerfG/EUGH etc. gekippt werden, als es gebraucht hat zu erstellen.
> ...



Ich möchte nicht sagen das deine Argumente schlecht oder falsch seien. Das sind sie nämlich nicht. Jedoch machst du etwas das meiner Meinung nach typisch deutsch ist. Du lamentierst und argumentierst grundlos gegen etwas. Warum machst du sowas?

Mir ist auch bewusst das ein Land alleine global nichts machen kann, aber das Land kann etwas für die Einwohner machen und irgendjemand muss ja einen Anfang machen wenn sich wirklich etwas ändern soll. Weiterhin ist nicht gesagt das es nie ein kritisches Problem wird, also kann es wohl nicht schaden ein wachsames Auge darauf zu haben. Denn das Potential dazu kritisch zu werden ist eindeutig vorhanden. Denken wir doch zum Beispiel mal an Dinge wie Vorbestellerboni, Seasonpässe oder DLCS. Außerdem scheint es mir nicht besonders klug nur abzuwarten und zu reagieren, anstatt zu agieren bevor etwas aus dem Ruder läuft.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen schwer umzusetzen. Wer setzt den Wert des Items fest? Du? Der Gesetzgeber? Der "Markt"? Der Publisher?
> Das gilt dann ja auch für Wundertüten, Panini-Bilder usw usf. Man kann Gesetze nicht so einfach auf ein spezielles Produkt beschränken, weil das sonst Diskriminierung ist bzw. in die Rechte der Firma eingreift.
> Diese Gegenstände haben dazu keinen realen Wert im klassischen Sinne. Sie sind nicht real, sie sind komplett virtuell. Es ist beim Preis auch ähnlich beim Hobby Briefmarken, die Leute machen den Preis selbst und kann nicht vorgegeben werden. Vor allem sind die Gegenstände im Spiel nicht handelbar im gewöhnlichen Sinne (ausgenommen z.B. CS:GO und TF2 auf Steam).
> Damit ist es wieder nur an einem selbst, wie viel man bereit ist für sein Vergnügen/Hobby auszugeben.
> ...




Die Leute können den Preis des Inhalts von Lootboxen gar nicht selbst festlegen, weil sich der Krempel nicht weiterverkaufen lässt. Ohne einen "Gebrauchtmarkt" kein Preis. Das aber überlässt es voll und ganz dem Hersteller, den Wert festzulegen. Damit kann er dann praktisch selbst entscheiden, ob seine Lootbox unter die Glücksspieldefinition fällt oder nicht. Ganz einfach indem er den Wert von simplen Spraylogos hoch genug festlegt, um behaupten zu können: _"na da hat man doch genug Gegenwert in der 3,99€ Lootbox gehabt. Da war nicht Nichts drin. Das war keine Niete. Waren doch Spraylogos drin. Und die waren die 3,99 wert. Weil wir sagen, dass sie das wert sind._

Ich denke wir können uns zumindest darauf einigen, dass man denjenigen der von einem Gesetz betroffen sein könnte nicht selbst entscheiden lässt, wann das Gesetz auf ihn zutrifft und wann nicht.
Oder?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht sagen das deine Argumente schlecht oder falsch seien. Das sind sie nämlich nicht. Jedoch machst du etwas das meiner Meinung nach typisch deutsch ist. Du lamentierst und argumentierst grundlos gegen etwas. Warum machst du sowas?
> 
> Mir ist auch bewusst das ein Land alleine global nichts machen kann, aber das Land kann etwas für die Einwohner machen und irgendjemand muss ja einen Anfang machen wenn sich wirklich etwas ändern soll. Weiterhin ist nicht gesagt das es nie ein kritisches Problem wird, also kann es wohl nicht schaden ein wachsames Auge darauf zu haben. Denn das Potential dazu kritisch zu werden ist eindeutig vorhanden. Denken wir doch zum Beispiel mal an Dinge wie Vorbestellerboni, Seasonpässe oder DLCS. Außerdem scheint es mir nicht besonders klug nur abzuwarten und zu reagieren, anstatt zu agieren bevor etwas aus dem Ruder läuft.



Ich lamentiere nicht, ich zeige die Problematik auf. Das Problem haben wir Kunden selber mit verursacht, wir müssen es auch beenden. Wenn wir da als erwachsene, intelligente Menschen nichts gegen tun wollen, dann machen wir was falsch.
Jetzt schreit jeder wieder, wir wissen es besser, wir müssen die Publisher dazu zwingen usw. Das ist weder hilfreich, noch löst es das Problem. Nur weil uns etwas nicht gefällt, können wir die Leute nicht zwingen es so zu machen, wie wir es gerne hätten. Das ist nun mal die Realität. Jeder hat seine Interessen und Vorstellungen in einer Gesellschaft und da muss man mit umgehen irgendwie.

Skeptisch begleiten? Ja! Kritik und Sorge äußern? Auf jeden Fall! Aber jetzt einen "Kreuzzug" gegen die Publisher starten ist auch keine Lösung. Wir Kunden sind schließlich mit Schuld an dem Dilemma und davor kann man sich nicht verstecken bzw. es schön reden.
Der Kunde kriegt, was er verlangt. Das ist Marktwirtschaft. Jetzt zu tun, als sei man besser als der böse Publisher, ist auch nicht die Lösung. Ich habe ja auch dazu beigetragen, dass gebe ich auch zu. Für mich ist die Lösung halt zu warten, wenn die GOTY o.ä. erscheint. Das volle Spiel für den halben Preis meistens. Und es hilft auch bei MP-Titeln zu sehen, ob er sich langfristig hält.

Ich finde auch nicht gut, wie die Entwicklung in meinem Hobby ist. Ich kritisiere regelmäßig Valve&Co. in vielen Punkten. Auch wenn sie hier auch den Bock abgeschossen haben für mich, so bewegen sie sich innerhalb der *legalen* Möglichkeiten.
Und das verteidige ich! Nicht das genrelle Verhalten von EA&Co. aber wir leben immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat und der muss verteidigt werden. Jedes mal herrscht der Shitstorm/Aufregung u.ä. In ein paar Wochen ist es schon wieder vergessen/egal. So kann man nichts verändern.
Dazu sei auch gesagt, ich bin vor kurzem in eine politische Partei eingetreten, welche ist ja egal, aber ich habe den Anspruch etwas zu verändern wollen. Wenn jeder auf seiner faulen Haut bleibt, dann ändert sich nichts. Werde ich dafür Opfer bringen müssen? Sicherlich, aber wenn nicht ich etwas tue, wer denn dann? Und ob ich etwas bewegen kann, wird sich zeigen, aber zumindest den Anspruch sollte ich haben, sonst kann ich gleich wieder damit aufhören.



xaan schrieb:


> Die Leute können den Preis des Inhalts von Lootboxen gar nicht selbst festlegen, weil sich der Krempel nicht weiterverkaufen lässt. Ohne einen "Gebrauchtmarkt" kein Preis. Das aber überlässt es voll und ganz dem Hersteller, den Wert festzulegen. Damit kann er dann praktisch selbst entscheiden, ob seine Lootbox unter die Glücksspieldefinition fällt oder nicht. Ganz einfach indem er den Wert von simplen Spraylogos hoch genug festlegt, um behaupten zu können: _"na da hat man doch genug Gegenwert in der 3,99€ Lootbox gehabt. Da war nicht Nichts drin. Das war keine Niete. Waren doch Spraylogos drin. Und die waren die 3,99 wert. Weil wir sagen, dass sie das wert sind._
> 
> Ich denke wir können uns zumindest darauf einigen, dass man denjenigen der von einem Gesetz betroffen sein könnte nicht selbst entscheiden lässt, wann das Gesetz auf ihn zutrifft und wann nicht.
> Oder?



Und da liegt schon das Problem, es ist keine freie Handelsware in dem Sinne, daher auch preislich nicht festzulegen. Außer beiz.B.  CS:GO oder Dota2 ist es für einen persönlicher Luxus in allen anderen Spielen. Der Hersteller legt den Preis für die einzelnen Items auch nicht fest, nur für die Box, die den Loot enthält. Ansonsten wären es ja normale Skins wie in z.B. LOL.
Und nein, kann er nicht. Was als Glücksspiel zählt ist Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, nicht der Firma. Und die USK hat klar gesagt, Lootboxen sind wie Sammelbilder, TCG's u.ä. Du kaufst eine Box/ein Paket und der Inhalt ist zufällig, aber kein Glücksspiel.
Und der Entwickler sagt die Box ist 3,99 wert, was der Inhalt am Ende für einen persönlich wert ist, ist völlig subjektiv. Das entscheidet nur bei z.B. CS:GO der Markt.  Und CS:GO ist auch die Kiste eigtl. billig, nur der Schlüssel für die Kiste ist teuer.
Nein, wenn man von einem Gesetz betroffen ist, kann man nicht sagen, das gilt nicht. Das steht auch außer Frage. Nur kann man Gesetze umgehen, Einfluss auf die Gesetzgebung nehmen usw. Im Zweifel kann man auch gegen Gesetze vorgehen in unserem Land. Dafür gibt es ja Gerichte.


----------



## xaan (13. Oktober 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Und da liegt schon das Problem, es ist keine freie Handelsware in dem Sinne, daher auch preislich nicht festzulegen. Außer beiz.B.  CS:GO oder Dota2 ist es für einen persönlicher Luxus in allen anderen Spielen. Der Hersteller legt den Preis für die einzelnen Items auch nicht fest, nur für die Box, die den Loot enthält. Ansonsten wären es ja normale Skins wie in z.B. LOL.
> Und nein, kann er nicht. Was als Glücksspiel zählt ist Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers, nicht der Firma.


Mein Punkt ist ja gerade, dass ein Unternehmen die Möglichkeit bekommt, sich um die Glücksspieldefinition herumzuwiesen, wenn es ihnen überlassen bleibt den Wert des Inhalts von Lootboxen zu bestimmen.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Und die USK hat klar gesagt, Lootboxen sind wie Sammelbilder, TCG's u.ä. Du kaufst eine Box/ein Paket und der Inhalt ist zufällig, aber kein Glücksspiel.



Das ist unvollständig/ungenau. Die USK sagte: "Gewinnspiel-Modelle, die gegen eine Entgelt ein zufällig generiertes Item vergeben, gelten nach _*üblicher Auffassung bisher*_ nicht als Glücksspiel.
Da steckt drin, dass die Auffassung änderbar ist. Dass die bisherige Auffassung eher eine Interpretation ist. Was ja auch sinn ergibt, denn Lootboxen gibt es noch nciht lange genug als dass sie in irgendeinem aktuell existierenden Gesetzestext gezielt hätten berücksichtigt werden können. Sprich: wir wenden Gesetze auf Lootboxen an, die eventuell nicht dazu passen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Mein Punkt ist ja gerade, dass ein Unternehmen die Möglichkeit bekommt, sich um die Glücksspieldefinition herumzuwiesen, wenn es ihnen überlassen bleibt den Wert des Inhalts von Lootboxen zu bestimmen.



Das kann man durchaus so sehen, nur sind die Items halt extrem subjektiv für jeden selbst von der Wertigkeit her. Wenn sie einen festen Preis machen würden und man die Items verkaufen könnte, dann würde man es wohl eher als Glücksspiel deklarieren. Aber so dämlich sind die auch nicht in der Rechtsabteilung. Es würde auch den eigenen finanziellen Interessen zuwieder laufen, weil der Markt irgendwann mehr oder weniger gesättigt wäre und man keinen Umsatz mehr erzielen würde.




xaan schrieb:


> Das ist unvollständig/ungenau. Die USK sagte: "Gewinnspiel-Modelle, die gegen eine Entgelt ein zufällig generiertes Item vergeben, gelten nach _*üblicher Auffassung bisher*_ nicht als Glücksspiel.
> Da steckt drin, dass die Auffassung änderbar ist. Dass die bisherige Auffassung eher eine Interpretation ist. Was ja auch sinn ergibt, denn Lootboxen gibt es noch nciht lange genug als dass sie in irgendeinem aktuell existierenden Gesetzestext gezielt hätten berücksichtigt werden können. Sprich: wir wenden Gesetze auf Lootboxen an, die eventuell nicht dazu passen.



Und das ist die Rechtslage nun mal. Mehr kann die USK auch nicht machen. Es zu ändern liegt am Gesetzgeber, nicht an der USK und der Gesetzgeber nimmt es nicht wahr, weil es derzeit kein Problem darstellt. Am ehesten wohl auch eher, dass es nicht mal auf deren Radar bzw. Wahrnehmung ist.
So lange keine Gesetze dazu existieren, ist es nicht illegal. Und darüber kann man nicht streiten. Wir Kunden haben es auch selber in der Hand, wir müssen es nicht kaufen.
Und wir bewegen uns in der Debatte auf  juristischem Boden, ein sehr schwieriger und komplexer Bereich. Sollten Gesetze zu Lootboxen kommen, dann wird der Prozess dafür *Jahre* dauern. Und dann werden sich die Gerichte damit beschäftigen und und und.
Das ist das "Problem" in der Digitalisierung, es kommen und gehen Dinge so schnell, da kann der Gesetzgeber schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr zeitig reagieren. Bis da ein Gesetz durch ist, sind schon 4-5 andere Sachen gekommen und gegangen.

Bis dahin müssen wir Kunden unsere Macht nutzen und nicht kaufen. Das Problem, es ist vielen Leuten einfach egal. Irgendwann kann der Markt deswegen in sich zusammenbrechen, aber das kann noch sehr lange dauern.
Dank der digitalen Möglichkeiten kann man auch kleinere Studios und Leute unterstützen, die es anders machen. Stardew Valley z.B.
Wir als Kunden müssen nur unsere Möglichkeiten nutzen. Ein Shitstorm der den nächsten jagt, geht den Publishern inzwischen sonst wo vorbei.


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2017)

Schwieriges Thema.

Ich persönlich sehe es nicht als Glückspiel.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Diese Gegenstände haben dazu keinen realen Wert im klassischen Sinne. Sie sind nicht real, sie sind komplett virtuell. Es ist beim Preis auch ähnlich beim Hobby Briefmarken, die Leute machen den Preis selbst und kann nicht vorgegeben werden. Vor allem sind die Gegenstände im Spiel nicht handelbar im gewöhnlichen Sinne (ausgenommen z.B. CS:GO und TF2 auf Steam).


Mittlerweile gibt es schon mehr Titel, die den Handel über Steam erlauben. Allen voran DOTA 2 und neuerdings PUBG.



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Das ist das "Problem" in der Digitalisierung, es kommen und gehen Dinge so schnell, da kann der Gesetzgeber schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr zeitig reagieren. Bis da ein Gesetz durch ist, sind schon 4-5 andere Sachen gekommen und gegangen.


Lootboxen gibt es schon seit Jahren und erst jetzt sind wirklich auf dem Vormarsch.
Ich denke, dass das Thema auch noch Jahre aktuell bleiben wird. Zumal eine dementsprechende Klärung evtl. auch die Basis für zukünftige ähnliche Entscheidungen bieten könnte.

Warum der Gesetzgeber nicht eingreift, ist mir eigentlich unverständlich.
Nicht, dass ich es möchte. Aber die mischen sich doch sonst überall ein.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es schon mehr Titel, die den Handel über Steam erlauben. Allen voran DOTA 2 und neuerdings PUBG.



Ach stimmt, da gibt es das ja auch. Völlig vergessen. Aber die Preise machen die Spieler unter sich aus, es gibt da keinerlei Vorgabe seitens der Entwickler. Wenn es den Leuten so viel Geld wert ist, ist es deren gutes Recht so viel dafür zu bezahlen.
Verstehen muss man es nicht, ich habe es auch schon lange aufgegeben. Wie kann ein hässlicher Skin 10€ wert sein z.B?


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2017)

Naja, hässlich liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Dazu kommen dann evtl. noch Sachen wie Exklusivität oder so.

Ich hab selbst relativ viel Geld in Dota Skins gesteckt. Das war definitiv ein schleichender Prozess bei mir.
Ist jetzt auch nicht schlimm, hätte ich aber vorher nie von mir gedacht.


----------



## McCerb (13. Oktober 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, es ist kein Glücksspiel. Es sind weder die Voraussetzungen, noch die Gegebenheiten dazu erfüllt, die es als Glücksspiel definieren würden.
> Und nein, solche Spiele sind auch kein Glücksspiel, sondern ein Suchtproblem bei den Betroffenen. Die Sucht hat aber eher mit Videospielen zu tun, als mit Lootboxen.
> Und ja, es gibt Fälle, wo Leute sich in die Spiele reinsteigern und Schulden machen. Mir fällt da Metin oder Metin2 ein, ein so genanntes f2p, wo man massiv investieren musste mit realem Geld um bei Raids etc mitzuhalten. Gab es irgendwann mal vor Jahren eine Reportage zu so einem Spieler in der ARD oder ZDF dazu. Aber auch das ist Videospielsucht und keine Glücksspielsucht!
> Und Leute die so viel investieren sind die Wale, die die Entwickler wollen. Die Leute die das Spiel so lieben und massiv Geld reinstecken, das es eigtl. unvernünftig ist. Aber es ist jedem selbst überlassen dies zu tun, das kann man nicht verbieten.
> ...



Nehmen wir mal an Melu, ich kaufe 300 Rubbellose und mehr weil ich auf den Jackpott scharf bin und sehn will was ich bekomme...wie würdest du das Bezeichnen? Glücksspiel?
Nehmen wir mal an Melu, ich kaufe 300 Lootboxen   und mehr weil ich auf den Jackpott scharf bin und sehn will was ich bekomme...wie würdest du das Bezeichnen?

Ich sehe kein Unterschied ob ich 300 Rubbellose aufmache oder 300 Kisten, im Endeffekt das gleiche.

Awwww mal sehn wie er sich jetzt da rauswinden will Jetzt hab ich ihn im Schwitzkasten!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Oktober 2017)

Im Grunde ist es doch schon eine Art Glücksspiel, denn man kann ja nicht genau bestimmen was als Inhalt in dieser Truhe ist, sondern es ist völlig zufällig.
Du kannst ja z.B. nicht 20 Euro hinlegen und sagen, dafür will ich Gegenstand XY, sondern es ist willkürlich, was du bekommst.
Ist das nicht im Grunde das Gleiche, als wenn du Geld in einen Automaten wirfst und gespannt wartest, was dann dort herauskommt? Ist doch ein ähnliches Prinzip.

Wenn du im Spiel XY dann ein besonderes Schwert oder einen bestimmten Skin haben willst, dann musst du ja solange Geld bezahlen, bis das gewünschte Objekt irgendwann erscheint.
Da sind wir wieder beim Automaten, bei dem die Leute Geld reinwerfen, bis sie was gewonnen haben. Wieder eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## jairidian (13. Oktober 2017)

Das ist so  nicht richtig Shadow. Man hat immer iwelche garantierte Teile in den Lootboxen. In Battlefront 2 z.B., bekommt man garantiert 20 Craftingteile, wenn man die Lootbox öffnet. Die braucht man, um die Trooper, Schiffe oder Waffen zu verbessern. Der Rest der Lootbox wird zufällig erzeugt. Zudem bekommt man bei jedem Levelup eine Lootbox gratis. Das ist das gleiche System wie in Overwatch oder Destiny 2.


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an Melu, ich kaufe 300 Rubbellose und mehr weil ich auf den Jackpott scharf bin und sehn will was ich bekomme...wie würdest du das Bezeichnen? Glücksspiel?
> Nehmen wir mal an Melu, ich kaufe 300 Lootboxen   und mehr weil ich auf den Jackpott scharf bin und sehn will was ich bekomme...wie würdest du das Bezeichnen?
> 
> Ich sehe kein Unterschied ob ich 300 Rubbellose aufmache oder 300 Kisten, im Endeffekt das gleiche.
> ...



Bei Rubbellosen hat man aber auch immer Nieten dabei also das der komplette Einsatz weg is, bei Lootboxen bekommst du immer was raus, wie gut das ist steht auf nem anderen Blatt aber dein Einsatz ist nicht weg. Ob jetzt du einen Unterschied siehst ist irrelevant das Gesetz sieht einen und damit müssen wir so leben obs uns passt oder net.

@Shadow_Man ähnlich vielleicht aber eben nicht das gleiche, du bekommst ja was nur nicht das was du willst, beim Automaten kannst auch alles verlieren ohne Gegenwert, bei ner Lootbox bekommst immer einen Gegenwert.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Oktober 2017)

es gibt bei Lootboxen aber keinen Hauptgewinn (Jackpot) den nur eine Person (oder wenige Personen) bekommen, sondern eben die üblichen Sachen. Daher hinkt der Jackpot-Vergleich etwas, von den fehlenden Nieten mal abgesehen


----------



## Peter Bathge (13. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Und genau das meinte ich auch mit meiner Kritik. Statt irgendwelche Aussagen von Leuten, die nur für ein "Guten Tag" in Öffentlichkeit/Presse schon eine gewisse Summe X auf ihr Konto bekommen zu posten, vermehrt mal wieder tief gehendere Berichte und Reportagen posten. Das kann auch ein Gaming-Magazin. Das habe ich eigentlich immer an der PC Games geschätzt.



Was du dabei nicht bedacht hast: Diese von dir kritisierten News werden vorrangig von unseren News-Autoren geschrieben. Selbst wenn die jetzt keine solchen Artikel mehr veröffentlichen würden - das würde sie auch nicht frei machen für tiefgehende Reports, denn dafür sind sie überhaupt nicht zuständig. Derartige Artikel entstehen entweder in der Kernredaktion (bei den Leuten, die gerade mit Tests beschäftigt sind) oder bei externen Autoren, die auf Artikelbasis bezahlt werden. Im Umkehrschluss belasten die gefürchteten Pachter-News also auch nicht die Redaktion, sichern aber mit ihrer enormen Reichweite und Beliebtheit das Überleben der Webseite.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

McCerb schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an Melu, ich kaufe 300 Rubbellose und mehr weil ich auf den Jackpott scharf bin und sehn will was ich bekomme...wie würdest du das Bezeichnen? Glücksspiel?
> Nehmen wir mal an Melu, ich kaufe 300 Lootboxen   und mehr weil ich auf den Jackpott scharf bin und sehn will was ich bekomme...wie würdest du das Bezeichnen?
> 
> Ich sehe kein Unterschied ob ich 300 Rubbellose aufmache oder 300 Kisten, im Endeffekt das gleiche.
> ...



Rubellose sind aber Glücksspiel und werden auch so gehandhabt, daher ist diese Frage hinfällig.
Und bei Lootboxen gibt es keinen Jackpot. Du erhälst immer etwas für dein investiertes Geld, vielleicht nicht das Item was du möchtest, aber du erhältst was. Ansonsten wären deiner Logik nach auch TCGs Glücksspiel und das sind sie nicht.
300 Lose oder 300 Kisten sind ein gewaltiger Unterschied! Das eine macht süchtig, das andere ist dein privates Vergnügen für dein Hobby.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es doch schon eine Art Glücksspiel, denn man kann ja nicht genau bestimmen was als Inhalt in dieser Truhe ist, sondern es ist völlig zufällig.
> Du kannst ja z.B. nicht 20 Euro hinlegen und sagen, dafür will ich Gegenstand XY, sondern es ist willkürlich, was du bekommst.
> Ist das nicht im Grunde das Gleiche, als wenn du Geld in einen Automaten wirfst und gespannt wartest, was dann dort herauskommt? Ist doch ein ähnliches Prinzip.
> 
> ...



Kann man es als eine Art Glücksspiel sehen? Ja, kann man durchaus, aber das kann man auch bei vielen anderen Sachen im Leben. Und so lange es nicht als Glücksspiel definiert ist, ist es auch keins.
Das geht auch bei TCGs, Wundertüten, Ü-Eiern und und und. Nur weil das Element Zufall drin ist, muss es kein Glücksspiel sein. Nur weil man für seine 20€ nicht das gewünschte Item bekommt, ist das nicht verwerflich. Bei Glücksspiel kann man auch Geld verlieren, ohne etwas je dafür zu bekommen. Alles was du ausgibst, ist für dein persönliches Vergnügen im Spiel! Du kannst eher schwer Haus und Hof verspielen für ein paar Skins.
Und auch diese Automaten sind als Glücksspiel definiert und auch so geregelt und gehandhabt, daher zieht es nicht. Beim Automaten kannst du gewinnen, oder alles Geld verlieren. Bei Skins geht das nicht.


----------



## panicx (13. Oktober 2017)

Meinst du das ernst? Lootboxen öffnen ist kein Glücksspiel, weil man irgendwann alle Teile einmal bekommen hat? Was ist denn das für ein Unsinn? Dann ist an Automaten zocken auch kein Glücksspiel, weil man ja aufhören kann, wenn man jedes Geldstück einmal gewonnen hat. Nehmen wir mal Counter Strike Go als Beispiel, sagen wir mal es gibt ca 2500 Skins und jeden dieser Skins in 4 verschiedenen Qualitätsklassen, macht 10.000 mögliche Gewinne. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, eines der 95%igen Skins unter 5€ Wert zu bekommen ist sehr hoch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit jedoch einen hochwertigen Skin zu bekommen ist natürlich sehr niedrig. Wenn man sich auf YouTube Videos anguckt, in denen Leute ihre CS Go lootboxen öffnen sieht man deutlich, wie spielsüchtig diese Leute sind. Brüllen laut rum wenn es Schrott gibt und kreischen noch lauter, wenn es mal etwas von Wert gibt. Mein 250€ Messer habe ich für 150€ einem Spielsüchtigen abgekauft. Nachdem ich 20 Kisten geöffnet hatte und 20 mal Trash bekam, der je 2€ weniger wert war als der Schlüssel zum öffnen der Kiste, beschloss ich, nie wieder eine Kiste zu öffnen, sondern mir die Skins als Schnäppchen zu schießen. Da braucht man mehr Geduld als Glück und man ist kein direkter Teil mehr dieser schamlosen Ausbeutung


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt, weil der Spieler die Chance auf einen Itemdrop nicht mit Geld bezahlen muss. Er kauft das Spiel, ein mal.


Aber das Prinzip ist das selbe wie bei Lootboxen. Man bekommt IMMER irgendwas. Ob es einem was bringt oder nicht, ist das andere Paar Schuhe. Bei Lootboxen investiert man Geld, in Diablo investiert man eben Zeit. Teilweise jede Menge, wenn man Item X und Y haben möchte. Wie man Zeit und Geld als für sich stehende Faktoren nun wertet, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen. Aber Geld zahlen allein macht den Kauf von Lootboxen nicht zu einem Glücksspiel. Da das eigentliche Prinzip, auf dem diese Unsitte basiert, eigentlich schon uralt ist. 


Ich halte Lootboxen an sich nichtmal für grenzwertig. Kosmetische Inhalte sind nicht weiter wild. Die bringen einem keine Vorteile. Nur ne pinke AK-47. Auch wenn man sich so einen Kram, wenn schon, ebenso lieber selbst erspielen sollte. Aber wenn das Spieldesign (Shadow of War z.B.) darauf ausgelegt ist oder wenn die Inhalte der Boxen das Spiel maßgeblich beeinflussen können, ist das besorgniserregend. Besonders dann, wenn dieses Prinzip auch noch Erfolg hat. Warum? Weil der Mensch nunmal bequem ist und, wenn er die Wahl hat, den einfachen Weg zum Erfolg nimmt. Genau darauf bauen solche Dinger. Und allein darum sollte es gehen und nicht darum, ob Lootboxen mit Glücksspielen wie in einem Casino gleich zusetzen sind. Das sind sie nämlich nicht.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich hier nochmal als ehemaliger Automatensüchtiger nochmal versuchen zu erklären, warum ich in Glücksspiel und Glücksspiel einteile und somit dafür bin das unser Gesetz so bleibt wie es ist.
> 
> Ich habe nicht mal 1 Jahr in der Spielhalle benötigt um mich 5-stellig zu verschulden. Die Auswirkungen dadurch begleiten mich heute noch. Zwar ist zum Glück vieles bezahlt mittlerweile, und nächstes Jahr ist meine Schufa endlich wieder sauber, aber dafür habe ich jetzt fast 10 Jahre gebraucht. 10 Jahre in der mir ein gewisser Teil meiner Selbstbestimmung fehlte. Mal einfach ein neues Auto kaufen, auch wenn man das Geld dazu verdient, das ging nicht mehr. Spätestens nach der Schufaabfrage hieß es: Tut uns leid, aber sie sind nicht Kreditwürdig.


Trifft alles 1:1 genauso auf jemanden zu, der sich durch Mikrotransaktionen verschuldet hat.



> Auch wenn ich es heute besser weiß und schon lange keine Spielhalle mehr besuche, süchtig ist man aber sein Leben lang. Die Gefahr rückfällig zu werden ist riesengroß.


Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, das Objekt deiner Sucht wäre nicht einen Weg in die Stadt entfernt, sondern 24/7 sofort mit jeden iNet fähigen Gerät von zu Hause aus oder auch unterwegs verfügbar. Die Gefahr dürfte *noch deutlich höher *sein, denn während du auf dem Weg in die Stadt noch Dutzend(e) Minuten lang Zeit hast, "Nein" zu sagen, bist du bei Mikrotransaktionen schon längst wieder ins Spiel eingeloggt.



> Und genau da möchte ich ansetzen. Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel, da gebe ich euch recht. Aber diese enthalten eine begrenzte Anzahl an Gegenständen. Das heißt, das ich irgendwann alles aus den Lootboxen habe. Und wenn ich das habe ich aus den Boxen wollte, lässt der Reiz nach.


Das wäre ein Argument, *wenn es denn endliche Inhalte geben würde*. Aber dann kommen erst mal exklusive Collector's Edition Lootboxen, dann saisonale (nur während Halloween erhältlich) und schließlich sonstwie begrenzte Items (nur in 2017 lootbar). Und nächstes Jahr gibt es dann ein zusätzliches Sommerevent, die 2018er Lootboxen und die Spezial Anniversary Items.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Lootkisten Inhalte zu erstellen ist keine große Kunst. Je mehr man erstellt, umso unwahrscheinlicher ist es, daß man seine Sammlung vervollständigen wird. Umso reizvoller kann es aber _gerade dadurch _sein, dies zu versuchen ...



> Auch wenn ich dort natürlich einiges an Geld lassen kann, so wird das zeitlich beschränkt sein. Ich setze den Zustand eher mit einem teuren Auto gleich wofür ich mich zeitlich gesehen Einschränke nur um es mir leisten zu können.


Nächstes Jahr hat das Auto aber noch Heckspoiler, es gibt einen neuen Rennmodus, Klebestreifen zum Verzieren und einen Raketenantrieb.
Im Jahr darauf dann noch alternative Skins, die aus einem Mercedes ein Batmobil machen oder zu Weihnachten eine Rentierkutsche.
Danach wird der Weltraum erforscht und man kann Farbeffekte für den Transwarpantrieb looten.
etc ad inf



> Anders sieht es aus, wenn man ins Kasino oder der Spielhalle z.B. geht. Dort gibt es kein Ende, weil man  immer mehr Geld möchte und sein Lebtag auch Geld braucht.


Dieser Faktor hat aber nichts damit zu tun, daß der Inhalt von Lootkisten endlich sei.



> Geld brauchen wir alle, aber Lootboxen eben nicht. Und genau das ist der Unterschied.


Das Problem ist, daß für einen "Mikrotransaktionssüchtigen" dieser Unterschied nicht vorhanden ist.



> Die Glückshormone sind übrigens immer die selben, egal ob ich an der Börse richtig spekuliere, am Automaten gewinne, mir ein Auto oder Haus kaufe, oder meinen erhofften Loot erlange. Es wird immer der selbe Teil des Gehirns angesprochen.
> Deswegen unterliegt ein Kredit, Börsenspekulation usw aber jetzt nicht dem Glücksspiel wie ein Kasino oder der Spielhalle. Und genau deswegen bin ich dagegen zu sagen das Lootboxen gleichzusetzen sind mit Spielhallen und Kasino´s.


= "Es werden dieselben Hirnareale angesprochen und dieselben Hormone ausgeschüttet, deshalb ist das nicht dasselbe" ... häh!?



> Bei Lootboxen ist der Gewinn  garantiert. Ich weiß das ich was bekomme.


Ach, du *weißt*, daß in der Lootbox der Held Azmodan und der "legendäre" Skin für Illidan drin sein werden ...?



> Reiz und Auswirkung von Lootboxen sind im Vergleich mit dem eigentlichen Glücksspiel nicht zu vergleichen,


Irgendwie finde ich dafür kein einziges Argument in deinem Posting ...



> Die paar Einzelfälle bezüglich Lootboxen sind nichts im Vergleich zu den wirklich Süchtigen nach Glücksspiel.


Was hat denn "Einzelfall" damit zu tun, ob jemand "wirklich" süchtig ist oder nicht?



> Also, Glücksspiel ist nicht gleich Glücksspiel!


Gut, daß du uns jetzt klar und deutlich erklären konntest, was Glücksspiel ist und was nur Glücksspiel. Nächste Woche hätte ich dann gerne eine exakte Unterscheidung zwischen Musik und Musik und die Differenzierung von Killerspielen und Killerspielen. Kann ja nicht sein, daß Leute das immer noch verwechseln!!!!!


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Mit Lootboxen kann ich nichtmal ansatzweise an einem Abend mein ganzes Leben verspielen. Im Kasino schon.


Und* weil das eine schneller geht*, ist das andere kein Glücksspiel mehr?!

Das macht für mich ähnlich viel Sinn wie folgende Behauptung: 
Wenn ich Half-Life in einem Speedrun nur schnell genug durchspiele, ist es kein Shooter mehr.


----------



## Loosa (13. Oktober 2017)

Einerseits wird hier oft und gern gegen die Reglementierungswut des Staates gewettert, aber wenn es dann doch mal etwas betrifft was einen persönlich nervt wird nach Gesetzen geschrien. 

Warum Loot-Boxen kein Glücksspiel sind wurde hier schon ausführlich beschrieben. Auf diesen Unterschied bezieht sich auch die USK, und IMO muss man an den Gesetzen wegen Loot auch nichts ändern.
Wenn ein Kind sein komplettes Taschengeld für Boxen (oder Sammelbilder) ausgibt ist es nicht Sache des Staates es zu reglementieren. Dafür sind die Eltern da. Und wenn ein Kind das Konto der Eltern leerräumt zeigten sich Entwickler bisher immer kulant. Zumal die Kleinen ja eigentlich sowieso nicht geschäftstüchtig sind.

Ja, auch bei F2P gibt es Leute die sich deshalb verschulden. Aber die Zahl der Betroffenen, wie auch die Summen, sind gegenüber echten, von Glücksspiel Betroffenen eine absolute Randerscheinung. Loot-Boxen sind (noch) viel zu unwichtig um ein eigenes Gesetz zu rechtfertigen. Spielsucht ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Zwar nicht für Gesetze, aber für Therapiemöglichkeiten und Hilfsgruppen.

Und ein Verbot von "Spielen mit Zufallsfaktor", wie es Orzhov vorschlägt, könnte zudem ungeahnte Auswirkungen haben. Dann müsste auch jede Kirmes-Losbude zusperren. Wobei Verlosungen für einen guten Zweck an Schulen schon jetzt nicht unproblematisch sind. Da sollte man die Vorgaben eher lockern.


----------



## panicx (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Stiernacken,
ich erkenne an, dass du einen elementaren Unterschied feststellst zwischen den Formen des Glücksspiels. Das zu bestreiten ist gar nicht meine Absicht, ich möchte allerdings feststellen, dass beide Arten Sucht erzeugen und nur durch Glück einen Gewinn erzielen lassen. Ob ich 5 Rubbellose für 2,50€ kaufe und dann 1 Gewinn und 4 Nieten ziehe ist für mich vergleichbar mit dem Öffnen einer Lootbox für 2,20€ oder eines Boosterpacks. Ich erwarte ja schließlich bei beiden Arten nur mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Gewinn. Gewinn definiert sich bei mir als etwas, das mehr wert ist als mein Einsatz. Wenn ich bei den Rubbellosen erst mit 4 Treffern meinen Einsatz raushabe sehe ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit als genauso niedrig wie wenn ich bei einer CS GO Lootbox den Einsatz wieder rausholen würde. Ob es ein Glücksspiel ist hängt schließlich davon ab, wieviel Glück man braucht und die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist bei Automaten, Rubbellosen und Lootboxen fragwürdig genug, um sie als Glücksspiel zu klassifizieren.

Grüße und alles Jute


----------



## riesenwiesel (13. Oktober 2017)

Alles klar, Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel...
Überraschungseier sind es dann übrigens auch...


----------



## panicx (13. Oktober 2017)

Klingt jetzt etwas an den Haaren herbei gezogen, doch ein ehemaliger langjähriger Kollege ist vor Jahren in die Online Casino Sucht abgerutscht. Wenn er dort mal was gewonnen hat ist er ins Freudenhaus gegangen und von dem Rest hat er Lootboxen geöffnet, erst bei Cs Go, später dann bei irgendwelchen Handy Games. Zu der Zeit habe ich aber den Kontakt zu ihm eingestellt, weil er mich um 3000€ betrügen wollte. Nur durch die Warnung seiner Schwester, dass er eine 5-stellige Schuldensumme habe, ist mein Geld nicht zu ihm gewandert. Ihr könnt euch kaum vorstellen wie er ausgerastet ist, umbringen wollte er mich. Ich warte bis heute auf ihn. Er ist ein Feigling und ein Opfer seiner Triebe der dringend eine Therapie braucht. Das letzte was ich gehört habe ist, dass er mit harten Drogen angefangen hat. Ich halte Glücksspiel mittlerweile auch für eine. Wer da so Späße macht wie "Überraschungs-Eier dann aber auch" hält Existenzvernichtungen auch für den ganz normalen Alltag im Neoliberalismus, biologische Auslese regelt heute der Markt.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Trifft alles 1:1 genauso auf jemanden zu, der sich durch Mikrotransaktionen verschuldet hat.
> ....



Sorry Worrel, da muss ich widersprechen. Das ist keine Glücksspielsucht, sondern Videospielsucht. Das Symptom mit dem Kauf der Lootboxen hat eine ganz andere Grundlage, als die Glücksspielsucht.

Und was stier meint, es spricht beides das Belohnungszentrum im Gehirn an. Das tun aber viele Sachen und ist auch einer der Mitgründe für Süchte. Man sucht den nächsten Kick, der Glückshormone ausschüttet.
So funktionieren auch Drogen im allgemeinen. Es stimuliert das Gehirn und man braucht immer mehr um den nächsten Kick zu haben-
Bei Lootboxen wird das Areal aber nicht so stimuliert, wie z.B.  im Casino. Die Effekte unterscheiden sich erheblich im neurologischen/biologischen Sinne.
Und man zeige mir bitte den Menschen, der sein Leben mit Lootboxen ruiniert hat. Dürfte es wohl nicht geben. Bisher haben sich die Leute eher mit p2w-Spielen ruiniert, aber das ist dann auch wieder Videospielsucht.


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

panicx schrieb:


> Wer da so Späße macht wie "Überraschungs-Eier dann aber auch" hält Existenzvernichtungen auch für den ganz normalen Alltag im Neoliberalismus, biologische Auslese regelt heute der Markt.



Wieso Späße ein Ü-Ei ist doch auch ne Art Lootbox oder? Man bekommt immer was ob es das ist was man will steht auf nem anderen Blatt.  Keiner will hier Ü-Eier mit Glücksspiel gleichsetzen (nochmal richtig lesen), aber dafür Lootboxen mit Glücksspiel.

PS: Er hätte sich ja auch statt der CS Lootboxen ne Palette Ü-Eier kaufen können, wären dann die Ü-Eier des Problem oder das Casino?


----------



## panicx (13. Oktober 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Wieso Späße ein Ü-Ei ist doch auch ne Art Lootbox oder? Man bekommt immer was ob es das ist was man will steht auf nem anderen Blatt.  Keiner will hier Ü-Eier mit Glücksspiel gleichsetzen (nochmal richtig lesen), aber dafür Lootboxen mit Glücksspiel.



Tut mir Leid, fand ich nicht witzig. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke waren Ü-Eier das erste nach dem ich süchtig war. Ich hatte mit 12 Jahren 3 große Setzkästen voll. Früher war ich darauf stolz, aber ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viel Geld meine Familie dafür ausgegeben hat.

Es scheint hier einen deutlichen Konsens darüber zu geben, dass zwar die selben Tricks verwendet werden um die Spieler zu stimulieren, aber nur Kasinos das Leben eines Spielers ruinieren. 

In Ordnung, Lootboxen sind keine Kasinos, denn man zockt ja nicht mit dem Skill den man zum Beispiel beim einarmigen Banditen oder beim Roulette braucht, man kauft mit seinem Key auch keinen Einsatz um die durchlaufende Drehscheibe in Gang zu setzen und es gibt auch keine besonders tolle Musik wenn man einen Hauptgewinn erzielt, äh sorry eine hochwertige Sammelwaffe meine ich natürlich.

Ist okay, nur dort wo man einen Wagen im Wert von 120.000€ einsetzen darf, nur dort kann man sein Leben verschwenden.

Grüße und alles Jute


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

panicx schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, fand ich nicht witzig. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke waren Ü-Eier das erste nach dem ich süchtig war. Ich hatte mit 12 Jahren 3 große Setzkästen voll. Früher war ich darauf stolz, aber ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viel Geld meine Familie dafür ausgegeben hat.
> 
> Es scheint hier einen deutlichen Konsens darüber zu geben, dass zwar die selben Tricks verwendet werden um die Spieler zu stimulieren, aber nur Kasinos das Leben eines Spielers ruinieren.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt warum Spaß? Das ist doch ein passender Vergleich, wer Lootboxen als Glückspiel ansieht muss dann auch Ü-Eier, Paninibilder Tüten, TCG, usw. als Glücksspiel deklarieren, weil selbes Prinzip.


----------



## Hasamoto (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe hier mal die definition von Glückspiel

Wesentliche Kennzeichen für Glücksspiele

    Der Spielausgang ist ausschließlich vom Zufall abhängig.
    Es gibt einen äußeren Anreiz in Form eines materiellen Gewinnes.
    Es gibt einen materiellen Einsatz (fast immer Geld), der mit einer Gewinnerwartung und Verlustrisiko verbunden ist.
    Die Spielregeln und Gewinnausschüttungen sind so ausgelegt, dass ein Spieler auf lange Sicht stets Geld verliert.

Also ist die USK nicht ganz bei der sache


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ich habe hier mal die definition von Glückspiel
> 
> Wesentliche Kennzeichen für Glücksspiele
> 
> ...



Zum dritten gewinnst du bei einer Lootbox immer, es gibt keine Nieten. Ob der Gewinn den Erwartungen entspricht hat damit nicht direkt was zu tun.
Zum vierten ist bei Lootboxen das Geld immer Weg es gibt keine Gewinnausschüttung in Form von Geld, du erwirbst immer etwas und verlierst nie, der Gewinn ist an die persönliche Erwartungshaltung gekoppelt.


Ich will hier Lootboxen nicht verteidigen, ich mag die Dinger selber nicht, aber hier Lootboxen mit Glücksspiel gleichzusetzen halte ich einfach für übertrieben.


PS: Natürlich kann man von den Dingern in einer Art süchtig werden, kann man auch vom shoppen, essen, usw. natürlich kann man jetzt die ganze Verantwortung dem Staat zuschieben und sagen Regel das, aber wollen wir das?
Nur weil uns diese Lootboxen auf den Keks gehen diese jetzt gleich zu dämonisieren ist doch reichlich übertrieben und dann irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen damit sie verboten oder von staatlicher Seite gebrandmarkt werden.
Hätte es den auch große folgen wenn ein Spiel wegen Lootboxen jetzt USK 18 wäre, ich würde behaupten wenn dann geringe, CoD ist auch USK 18 und wieviele unter 18 hampeln da rum? Würde dadurch einer etwa nicht trotzdem süchtig werden können?


----------



## CANN0NF0DDER (13. Oktober 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Zum dritten gewinnst du bei einer Lootbox immer, es gibt keine Nieten. Ob der Gewinn den Erwartungen entspricht hat damit nicht direkt was zu tun.
> Zum vierten ist bei Lootboxen das Geld immer Weg es gibt keine Gewinnausschüttung in Form von Geld, du erwirbst immer etwas und verlierst nie, der Gewinn ist an die persönliche Erwartungshaltung gekoppelt.



da auch eine Tombola, wo es für jedes erworbene Los einen Trostpreis gibt als Glücksspiel zählt, sind beide Argumente für den Poppes


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Einerseits wird hier oft und gern gegen die Reglementierungswut des Staates gewettert, aber wenn es dann doch mal etwas betrifft was einen persönlich nervt wird nach Gesetzen geschrien.


Es geht doch nur um die Kategorisierung als Glücksspiel und damit maximal um eine Altersbegrenzung. 



> Warum Loot-Boxen kein Glücksspiel sind wurde hier schon ausführlich beschrieben.


Siehe § 3 Abs. 1 des Glücksspielstaatsvertrages (GlüStV):
_Ein Glücksspiel liegt vor, wenn im Rahmen eines Spiels für den Erwerb einer Gewinnchance ein Entgelt verlangt wird und die Entscheidung über den Gewinn ganz oder überwiegend vom Zufall abhängt. _​
Und es hängt ja nun mal vom Zufall ab, ob Item A, B oder C in der Lootbox ist.



> Wenn ein Kind sein komplettes Taschengeld für Boxen (oder Sammelbilder) ausgibt ist es nicht Sache des Staates es zu reglementieren. Dafür sind die Eltern da.


Provokante Gegenfrage:
Wenn ein Kind sein komplettes Taschengeld für *Glücksspielautomaten *ausgibt - wieso ist es *denn da *plötzlich Sache des Staates es zu reglementieren? Dafür sind doch die Eltern genauso da. 



panicx schrieb:


> Ob ich 5 Rubbellose für 2,50€ kaufe und dann 1 Gewinn und 4 Nieten ziehe ist für mich vergleichbar mit dem Öffnen einer Lootbox für 2,20€ oder eines Boosterpacks. Ich erwarte ja schließlich bei beiden Arten nur mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Gewinn.


Die Frage ist auch: Wer definiert denn eigentlich, was eine "Niete" ist?
Ich kann ja bei einer Verlosung auch jeder "Niete" ein M&M geben - schon hätte ich eine "nietenfreie" Verlosung, denn man gewinnt ja *immer *was!



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> @WORREL
> 
> Wenn ich voreingenommen was lese, kommt der Unsinn raus den du präsentierst.


Du darfst gerne konkrete Punkte aus meinem Posting verwenden, um mir daran aufzuzeigen, daß ich da falsch liege. 



> Frage meinerseits:
> Warst du Spielsüchtig?


Ach, das ist jetzt die klassische _wer-das-nicht-mit-gemacht-hat-darf-nicht-mitdiskutieren _Schiene?
War schon immer supersinnvoll. not.

Aber um dein Interesse zu befriedigen:
- ich mache einen Bogen um Spielautomaten, weil ich das Gefühl habe, daß ich spielsüchtig werden würde, wenn ich damit anfange.
- als _Starcraft _herauskam, habe ich das im Multiplayerbereich gespielt. Damals hatte ich noch Internet mit Minutentaktung. Trotzdem mir bewußt war, daß jedes Match dadurch soundsoviel DM kosten würde, habe ich viel gespielt. Selbst nach einer Telefonrechnung von 300 DM habe ich am nächsten Monat nochmal genauso viel gespielt und daher eine genauso hohe Rechnung verursacht und bin erst im dritten Monat wieder davon losgekommen.



> Du stellst einfach gegenteilige Thesen auf ohne diese zu begründen.


Welche?



> Zudem hast du meinen Text weder richtig gelesen noch verstanden.


Sicher habe ich den richtig gelesen. Ich habe wohl lediglich eine andere Meinung dazu als du.



> Solange du nicht wirklich in dieser Welt zumindest mal ansatzweise warst, wirst du den Unterschied auch nicht kennenlernen. Ich hoffe du wirst auch niemals in dieser Welt irgendwie landen. Das wünsche ich keinem.


Danke. 

Aber ebenso kann es auch sein, daß du *gerade durch deine Erfahrungen *die Gefahren von Systemen wie Lootboxen nicht objektiv einschätzen kannst, da du mental auf *deine *Sucht fixiert bist.



> Und aufgrund meiner Erfahrung (leider) kann ich guten Gewissens sagen, Glücksspiel ist nicht Glücksspiel, weil bei dem einem die Konsequenzen viel schneller zu tragen kommen und viel weitreichender sind. Und genau das macht den Unterschied aus.


Dann solltest du mindestens im Rahmen dieser Diskussion nicht beides mit dem selben Wort bezeichnen, sondern mit "Glücksspielen" in Anführungszeichen oder mit "Glücksspielen wie Lootboxen" arbeiten.

Und ob ein Glücksspiel *schneller *in den Ruin führen kann, ist für die Frage , wie man als Gesellschaft damit umgeht, relevant, aber nicht für die Frage, *ob *es ein Glücksspiel ist. Es sei denn, das wäre in der Definition von "Glücksspiel" enthalten. Ist es aber nicht.



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Genau das Argument womit jetzt schon viele kamen hier und wo der Hund begraben liegt. Garantiert und nicht garantiert. Das ist ein meilenweiter Unterschied. Ich erhalte immer was aus Boxen, auch wenn es für meine Augen Crap ist. Ich habe aber den Gegenwert erhalten.


Die Frage ist doch: Ist das für den Spieler relevant?
Wenn ich eine Niete erhalte, schmeiße ich die weg.
Wenn ich in _Heroes of the Storm _eine Dialogzeile als tolle "Nicht-Niete" erhalte, ignoriere ich das völlig bzw rerolle noch mal den Kisteninhalt.*



> Der schlimme Gedanke ist immer, das ich mein GELD wieder zurück erlangen möchte. [...] Der Reiz unterscheidet sich gewaltig von einer Lootbox.


Richtig. Er unterscheidet sich. Das ist aber für die Frage, ob es sich um ein Glücksspiel handelt, irrelevant (jedenfalls, solange wir die Definition dafür nicht ändern)
Aber auch wenn sich der Reiz bzw: die Motivation unterscheidet: der Wunsch ist doch derselbe: Man möchte *gewinnen.*



> Solange hier aber nicht verstanden wird, dass der Reiz sein schwer verdientes Geld wieder zu bekommen viel gefährlicher ist als wie irgend ein Item zu erhalten, solange wird hier weiter diskutiert.


Es geht nicht um "gefährlicher", sondern um die Kategorisierung von Lootboxen. 

Sicherlich gibt es deutliche Unterschiede, aber eben auch Gemeinsamkeiten - genauso wie zB bei Whiskey und Bier. Beides sind alkoholische Getränke, aber von Whiskey wird man schneller besoffen - um mal einen krummen Vergleich zu machen. 



> Ich habe Menschen kennengelernt in der Therapiegruppe, die haben ihre 120000Euro teure S-klasse ans Kasino verpfändet und eine Woche später ihre Firma zu Geld gemacht in der Hoffnung alles zurück zu gewinnen. Die existentielle Bedrohung ist eine ganz andere. Will man das wirklich mit Lootboxen gleichsetzen?


Es geht nicht darum, was man gleichsetzen will, sondern was die Definition hergibt.
Möglicherweise müßte eine neue Definition her, zB "Zufallsverkäufe".



NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Worrel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Trifft alles 1:1 genauso auf jemanden zu, der sich durch Mikrotransaktionen verschuldet hat.
> ...



1. Mein "Trifft alles 1:1 zu ..." bezog sich auf diesen Text:
_Ich habe nicht mal 1 Jahr in der Spielhalle benötigt um mich 5-stellig zu verschulden. Die Auswirkungen dadurch begleiten mich heute noch. Zwar ist zum Glück vieles bezahlt mittlerweile, und nächstes Jahr ist meine Schufa endlich wieder sauber, aber dafür habe ich jetzt fast 10 Jahre gebraucht. 10 Jahre in der mir ein gewisser Teil meiner Selbstbestimmung fehlte. Mal einfach ein neues Auto kaufen, auch wenn man das Geld dazu verdient, das ging nicht mehr. Spätestens nach der Schufaabfrage hieß es: Tut uns leid, aber sie sind nicht Kreditwürdig._​
Innerhalb eines Jahres kann man sich durchaus mit Lootboxen hoch verschulden. Mit entsprechender Suchtausprägung kann ich mir auch durchaus eine Verschuldung in 5-stelliger Höhe vorstellen.
Der ganze Rest des Textes handelt von den Auswirkungen, die diese Schulden auf sein Leben hatten. Und exakt diese Auswirkungen hätte er eben auch 1:1 mit Schulden gehabt, die auf einer anderen Sucht basieren.

2. Das Prinzip hinter der "Lootboxsucht" dürfte das des Sammlers sein, der seine Sammlung komplett haben will - ein Unterfangen, was ihm nicht gelingen wird, da ja im Laufe der Zeit immer neue Lootitems generiert werden.
Während der Spielautomaten Spieler den Geldgewinn als Motivation hat.



> Bei Lootboxen wird das Areal aber nicht so stimuliert, wie z.B.  im Casino. Die Effekte unterscheiden sich erheblich im neurologischen/biologischen Sinne.


Also wenn ich in _Heroes of the Storm _ eine Lootbox öffne, ist das schon mit einem Erfolgsgefühl verbunden, wenn ich da eine tolle Belohnung rausfische. Das Öffnen wird ja auch inszeniert: erst schwebt die Lootbox vor dir, dann klickt man drauf, dann sieht man die Qualitätsstufe der 4 enthaltenen Items (normal, selten, rar, legendär), muß diese aber nochmal einzeln anklicken, um zu sehen was das jeweils ist und das wird dann mit einem Soundeffekt und ggfalls einem Voice over "Legendär!" angezeigt.*

(Gekauft habe ich noch keine einzige Lootkiste, daher fühlt sich das Öffnen für mich auch noch mehr wie ein erreichter Spielabschnitt an.)



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Man kann sein Leben bei so vielem verschwenden. Und getrickst damit wir kaufen wird woüberall, da kann ich jede einzelne Werbung auseinander pflücken und dir zeigen, wie unterschwellig mittlerweile alles ist, was wir geistig konsumieren. Das von dir beschriebene würde ich sogar eher unter Kauf- und Sammelsucht einordnen, auch wenn es Glück ist die noch fehlende Figur zu erhalten. Aber wie viele Ü-Eier muss ich über einen langen Zeitraum kaufen um mich finanziell in den Ruin zu treiben?


Da dürfte auch eher der Second Hand Markt problematisch sein, auf dem zur Komplettierung der Sammlung fehlende seltene Figuren für horrende Preise gezielt nachgekauft werden.


*



Spoiler



In _Heroes of the Storm _gibt es Lootkisten. Diese kann man a) kaufen oder b) pro Levelaufstieg eines Helden bekommen. Afaik kann man alles, was in den Lootkisten ist, gegen eine Ingamewährung (= echtes Geld) direkt kaufen. Wer also unbedingt *ausschließlich *Item X haben will, nimmt am besten einmal 10-20 Euro in die Hand und kauft sich das direkt (oder wartet, ob das Item mal im Sale auftaucht).

Falls einem die Items der Lootkiste nicht gefallen, kann man sich gegen leicht verdientes ingame Gold den Inhalt neu auswürfeln lassen.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Mein "Trifft alles 1:1 zu ..." bezog sich auf diesen Text:
> _Ich habe nicht mal 1 Jahr in der Spielhalle benötigt um mich 5-stellig zu verschulden. Die Auswirkungen dadurch begleiten mich heute noch. Zwar ist zum Glück vieles bezahlt mittlerweile, und nächstes Jahr ist meine Schufa endlich wieder sauber, aber dafür habe ich jetzt fast 10 Jahre gebraucht. 10 Jahre in der mir ein gewisser Teil meiner Selbstbestimmung fehlte. Mal einfach ein neues Auto kaufen, auch wenn man das Geld dazu verdient, das ging nicht mehr. Spätestens nach der Schufaabfrage hieß es: Tut uns leid, aber sie sind nicht Kreditwürdig._​
> Innerhalb eines Jahres kann man sich durchaus mit Lootboxen hoch verschulden. Mit entsprechender Suchtausprägung kann ich mir auch durchaus eine Verschuldung in 5-stelliger Höhe vorstellen.
> Der ganze Rest des Textes handelt von den Auswirkungen, die diese Schulden auf sein Leben hatten. Und exakt diese Auswirkungen hätte er eben auch 1:1 mit Schulden gehabt, die auf einer anderen Sucht basieren.



Nein, das ist kein stichhaltiges Argument. Man kann sich mit vielem in einem Jahr komplett verschulden. Sei es Homeshopping, esoterischer Kram, Drogen und und und
Das alleine definiert keine Glücksspielsucht. Der Kauf von Lootboxen ist immer noch eine Videospielsucht statt Glücksspielsucht. Das Symptom hat eine völlig andere Ursache.



> 2. Das Prinzip hinter der "Lootboxsucht" dürfte das des Sammlers sein, der seine Sammlung komplett haben will - ein Unterfangen, was ihm nicht gelingen wird, da ja im Laufe der Zeit immer neue Lootitems generiert werden.
> Während der Spielautomaten Spieler den Geldgewinn als Motivation hat.
> 
> Also wenn ich in _Heroes of the Storm _ eine Lootbox öffne, ist das schon mit einem Erfolgsgefühl verbunden, wenn ich da eine tolle Belohnung rausfische. Das Öffnen wird ja auch inszeniert: erst schwebt die Lootbox vor dir, dann klickt man drauf, dann sieht man die Qualitätsstufe der 4 enthaltenen Items (normal, selten, rar, legendär), muß diese aber nochmal einzeln anklicken, um zu sehen was das jeweils ist und das wird dann mit einem Soundeffekt und ggfalls einem Voice over "Legendär!" angezeigt.*
> ...



Auch das spricht nur den Sammeltrieb an, den so ziemlich jeder Mensch hat. Der eine mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt. Und wer sich so von dem Sammeltrieb leiten lässt, hat eher ein anderes Problem, als ein Glücksspielproblem.
Und natürlich muss das ganze optisch was hermachen, sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig für die Spieler. Menschen sind visuelle Wesen und wir brauchen die optischen Reize einfach.
Ich freue mich auch, wenn ich mal was tolles in der Box habe, aber am Ende ist es auch nur ein virtuelle nicht real existierendes Gut. Es kann unendlich vermehrt werden von den Entwicklern und hat keinen realen Wert. Es kann eines Tages einfach gelöscht werden und ich kann nichts dagegen machen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2017)

stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Man kann sein Leben bei so vielem verschwenden. Und getrickst damit wir kaufen wird woüberall, da kann ich jede einzelne Werbung auseinander pflücken und dir zeigen, wie unterschwellig mittlerweile alles ist, was wir geistig konsumieren. Das von dir beschriebene würde ich sogar eher unter Kauf- und Sammelsucht einordnen, auch wenn es Glück ist die noch fehlende Figur zu erhalten. Aber wie viele Ü-Eier muss ich über einen langen Zeitraum kaufen um mich finanziell in den Ruin zu treiben?



Je nachdem. Wenn man einen Schlumpf aus einem Ü-Ei aus den 1970ern kauft wird im dümmsten Falle (bei seltenen Exemplaren) für 1 Figur auch mal einen 4-stelligen Betrag auf den Tisch legen müssen.  Bei neuen Ü-Eiern kommts halt darauf an wie intensiv man kauft. Aber in der Regel wird man davon eigentlich nicht so schnell arm (eher dick von der verspeisten Schokolade).  

Profis haben ja auch Tricks um die Fehltreffer-Wahrscheinlichkeit (Standardware statt dem berühmten 7. Ei-Inhalt) auszuschließen. Ob das immer funktioniert ist die andere Frage.


----------



## Maiernator (13. Oktober 2017)

Lootboxen sind eine Art der Lotterie (Auf Wikipedia ist das schlecht definiert), dass ist nicht zu bestreiten. Darunter fällt aber auch eine Tombola zb. oder eine Auslosung.
Varoufakis, der frühere griechische Finanzminister war bei Valve nämlich genau für sowas angestellt. Lotterien sind nämlich eine gutes ökonomische Instrument für viele Probleme, sie sind fair und aufgrund der Verteilung garantiert das System immer die gleichen Chancen, was vor allem bei schwer zu verteilenden Güter günstig ist. 
Spieltheoretisch sind Lootboxen  absolut und zu 100% Glücksspiel. Man "gewinnt" zwar immer, aber die Höhe des Gewinns ist von einem Laplace Würfel mit X Seiten abhängig, man hat perfekte Informationen und es gibt keine sequentiellen Entscheidungen. 
Rechtlich sieht das Ganze anders aus, weil es eben immer einen positiven Outcome für den Spieler gibt, egal wie wenig Glück er hat, er gewinnt immer etwas. Ergo ist es nach den Glückspielgesetzen kein Glückspiel, nach der Spieltheorie hingegen ist es Glück spiel und genau das ist das Problem und warum sich hier auch so gestritten wird. 
Mathematisch betrachtet ist es eben Glücksspiel, man zahlt Geld ein und der Outcome ist zufallsbedingt, mehr Glücksspiel geht nach mathematischen Gesetzen eigtl nicht. Das ist der springende Punkt, spieltheoritsch einwandfreie Glückspiele haben einen sehr viel größeren Suchtfaktor als andere Spiele.  "Mensch ärger dich nicht" zb hat auch einen sehr hohen Zufalls faktor und trotzdem ist der Kick geringer als bei Roulette oder Lotto. 
Imo sollten Spiele deren Lootboxen Spieltheoretische Definiton dem eines Glücksspiel entsprechen auch als solches gekennzeichnet werden und nicht für Kinder unter 18 verfügbar sein, und zwar egal ob der Spieler immer etwas gewinnt. Als zweiten Paragraphen könnte man schreiben, das Spiele die karitative Zwecke erfüllen oder deren Charakter  Kinder zumutbar ist mit Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten verfügbar gemacht werden dürfen.


----------



## Worrel (13. Oktober 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Nein, das ist kein stichhaltiges Argument. Man kann sich mit vielem in einem Jahr komplett verschulden. Sei es Homeshopping, esoterischer Kram, Drogen und und und
> Das alleine definiert keine Glücksspielsucht.


Äh ... wer hat denn behauptet, daß Schulden eine Glücksspielsucht definieren würden? oO

Es ging mir darum, daß diese Aufzählung der Auswirkungen *seiner Schulden* nichts direkt mit der Glücksspielsucht zu tun haben. Obwohl sie natürlich die Folgen davon sind. aber eben auch ganz andere Ursachen haben können.


----------



## Loosa (13. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur um die Kategorisierung als Glücksspiel und damit maximal um eine Altersbegrenzung.
> 
> Siehe § 3 Abs. 1 des Glücksspielstaatsvertrages (GlüStV):
> _Ein Glücksspiel liegt vor, wenn im Rahmen eines Spiels für den Erwerb einer Gewinnchance ein Entgelt verlangt wird und die Entscheidung über den Gewinn ganz oder überwiegend vom Zufall abhängt. _​
> ...



Du kannst natürlich alle themenbezogenen Paragraphen suchen und sie so interpretieren wie du es als korrekt empfindest.
Oder man nimmt einfach die offizielle Antwort der USK, die im Artikel zitiert wird und als Quelle verlinkt ist. Deren Aussage ist mehr als eindeutig. Sie bringen sogar genau das Panini Beispiel.

_Entspricht im Wesentlichen "Ausspielungen bei denen der Gewinn in geringwertigen Gegenständen besteht [...] aber allgemein als für Kinder und Jugendliche unbedenklich betrachtet werden."_

Sie weisen auf die Komplexität des Themas Glücksspiel hin, haben Loot-Boxen und Mikrotransaktionen durchaus im Auge, und haben bei den entsrechenden Paragraphen sicher weit mehr juristisches Verständnis als irgendjemand von uns. Als Erklärung reicht mir das eigentlich, da muss ich dann auch nicht über Auslegungen von Gesetzestexten philosophieren.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ... wer hat denn behauptet, daß Schulden eine Glücksspielsucht definieren würden? oO
> 
> Es ging mir darum, daß diese Aufzählung der Auswirkungen *seiner Schulden* nichts direkt mit der Glücksspielsucht zu tun haben. Obwohl sie natürlich die Folgen davon sind. aber eben auch ganz andere Ursachen haben können.



Ah, so meinst du das. Schulden können viele Ursachen haben, aber mittels Lootboxen das hinzubekommen ist deutlich schwerer, als mit Glücksspiel.
Und Schulden sind die Folge von recht vielen Süchten, da kann man schlecht verallgemeinern oder untereinander in Beziehung stellen.



Maiernator schrieb:


> Mathematisch betrachtet ist es eben Glücksspiel


Autsch, lass das keinen Mathematiker oder Physiker hören. In der Mathematik gibt es kein Glück, nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


----------



## PackLeader (13. Oktober 2017)

Seit overwatch kriegen wir die lootboxen immer mehr  zu Gesicht. Sie sollten aber bitte nur Skins und keine Upgrades beinhalten !


----------



## belakor602 (13. Oktober 2017)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich finde das erinnert mich ein bissel and das rumgetrickse bei Pachinko in Japan - ist erlaubt weil man kein Geld gewinnen kann, nur Goldbarren die man ein Haus weiter gegen Geld tauschen kann



Verdammt das gibts schon? Ich hatte bei der News die Idee Geldautomaten zu entwerfen die Goldbarren statt Echtgeld auswerfen bei Gewinn und schon muss ich mich mit keinerlei Glücksspielauflagen rumschlagen. Hätts kaum erwartet 14-Jährige bei meinen Automaten zocken zu sehen.


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

CANN0NF0DDER schrieb:


> da auch eine Tombola, wo es für jedes erworbene Los einen Trostpreis gibt als Glücksspiel zählt, sind beide Argumente für den Poppes



Aber wenn in einer Lootbox sagen wir z.B.  garantiert ein Skin, eine Waffe, und ein EP Booster drin sind (und das ist ja bei vielen Boxen so "diese Box enthält garantiert nen epsichen sonst was"), dann ist theoretisch jeder Gewinn gleichwertig, aber wenn du halt den Skin X von Figur Y willst dann sind für dich alle anderen wertlos, überspitzt gesagt.
Bei einem Trostpreis ist ja der materielle Wert viel geringer als der von einem richtigen Gewinn (ist bestimmt irgendwo festgelegt wie des Verhältnis sein muss), man muss halt den individuellen Wert und den materiellen Wert unterscheiden und des ganze Lootboxenzeug hat keinen bezifferbaren Wert.


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es deutliche Unterschiede, aber eben auch Gemeinsamkeiten - genauso wie zB bei Whiskey und Bier. Beides sind alkoholische Getränke, aber von Whiskey wird man schneller besoffen - um mal einen krummen Vergleich zu machen.
> [/spoiler]



Lustig das du grad den Vergleich bringst, den Bier darf man schon ab 16 und Whiskey erst ab 18 konsumieren, könnte man ja übertragen Lootboxen ab 16 und richtiges Glücksspiel ab 18.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. Oktober 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Lustig das du grad den Vergleich bringst, den Bier darf man schon ab 16 und Whiskey erst ab 18 konsumieren, könnte man ja übertragen Lootboxen ab 16 und richtiges Glücksspiel ab 18.



Das hat aber eher was mit dem Volumen-% von Alkohol im Getränk zu tun, als mit dem Getränk selber.
Bier ist auch ab 16 erlaubt, da er kulturell hier schon sehr viel länger verbreitet ist und gesellschaftlich akzeptierter. Besoffen wird man von beiden und abhängig kann man auch von beidem werden.


----------



## michinebel (13. Oktober 2017)

Hat eher mit dem Herstellungsprozess zu tun gebrannte Getränke, auf gut deutsch Schnaps ab 18 und über Gärung hergestellt also Bier und Wein ab 16, ab indirekt dann mit dem Alkoholgehalt ja, ob des nen kulturellen Hintergrund hat glaub ich net.

Von Lootboxen kann theoretisch auch abhängig werden, gibt es eigentlich etwas von dem man nicht süchtig werden kann? Die frage ist eben wie leicht man davon abhängig werden kann.


----------



## McCerb (14. Oktober 2017)

Die Entwickler und Erfinder der boxen haben die Glücksspielgesetze umgangen mit der Tatsache "man bekommt ja was" und die meisten Leute schlucken den Braten auch noch und lassen sich Sand in die Augen Streun, Clever gemacht.


----------



## Batze (14. Oktober 2017)

Hm,
also jeder definiert Glücksspiel wohl anders.

Bei einem ist es ein Glücksspiel die/dem richtige/n Frau/Man fürs Leben gefunden zu haben.
Das mal so als kleines anderes Beispiel. Soll da der Gesetzgeber etwa auch eingreifen?
Im gaming,
Diablo 3, auch alles Glücksspiel was man findet, so als Beispiel.
Jedes Game wo es was zu looten gibt, reines Glücksspiel. Ich selbst, WoW, momentan im Mythic Raid, nix bekommen die letzte Zeit was ich brauche obwohl höchste Spielklasse, also auch da reines Glücksspiel. Habe ich außer mein Abo was bezahlt, nein. Soll ich jetzt klagen? Steht mir was besseres zu weil ich ein Abo habe? In SwTor kann man mit oder ohne Abo spielen, die Lootchance ist die gleiche, klagen?
Alle Games die eben sowas bieten wie rnd Loot sind reines Glücksspiel. 
Lootboxen, auch wenn wir sie alle verteufeln sind da nichts anderes.
Allerdings, und da hat der Gesetzgeber bis jetzt versagt, diese Lootboxen kaufe ich mit Echtgeld, das ist der Unterschied zwischen dem und dem Gaming Glücksspiel.
Unterschied der andere ist, der Gesetzgeber betitelt Glücksspielt eben nur als Glücksspiel wenn ich Geld reinstecke und die Chance habe gleichzeitig mit dem gesetzten Geld auch Geld zu bekommen. Ja das muss geändert werden. Da hingt der Gesetzgeber hinterher und muss schnellstens nachbessern bei käuflich erwerbbaren Loot. Denn das ist auch in meinen Augen eine zumindest Psychische Verbesserung die man mit Geld erreicht, also wie im Real Leben.
So erstmal meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Lustig das du grad den Vergleich bringst, den Bier darf man schon ab 16 und Whiskey erst ab 18 konsumieren, könnte man ja übertragen Lootboxen ab 16 und richtiges Glücksspiel ab 18.


Lustig: Diese Übertragung ist durchaus im Sinne des Verfassers. 



michinebel schrieb:


> ob [Bier] nen kulturellen Hintergrund hat glaub ich net.


In einem Land, in dem beim Oktoberfest massenweise "Maß" e mit Bier getrunken werden und zu Karneval typischerweise Kölsch (was ja mindestens _per Definition _auch ein Bier sein soll ) gereicht wird und bei *jeder* größeren Kirmes oder sonstigem Happening auch ein Bierstand dabei ist, kann man durchaus davon sprechen, daß in Deutschland Bier zu deutschen Kultur gehört.



stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Du wirfst mir Befangenheit vor.


Äh, nein.

Ich habe dir nichts vorgeworfen. Ich habe lediglich die Möglichkeit in den Raum gestellt. Meine Formulierung war: _"Aber ebenso kann es auch sein, daß ..."_. Vielleicht solltest du *deinen *Vorwurf, andere würden nicht genau lesen, auch mal auf dich selbst anwenden. 



> Und ich wiederhole mich noch einmal: Man müsste so vieles unter Glücksspiel einordnen...
> 
> Möchtet ihr die Börse unter Glücksspiel einordnen? Nach der Definition einiger gehört diese nämlich dann dort hin.


100% Zustimmung. Sämtliche Definitionen von Glücksspiel passen da.



> Ich glaube nicht das man so weit ausholen möchte. Deswegen besteht bezüglich der Lootboxen auch kein Handlungsbedarf, sonst fangen wir nämlich an ganz viel als Glücksspiel zu kategorisieren.
> Das will kein Schwein.


Warum nicht? Warum nicht die Dinge beim Namen nennen? Warum heißt es an der Börse "Spekulation", während man beim Fußball von einer "Wette" spricht?
Sind doch alles Glücksspiele.



> Für mich gehört zur Definition von Glücksspiel auch immer die Fragen: Wie sehr kann ich abhängig werden? Wie schnell kann ich mich verschulden? Betrifft es die breite Masse? Bekomme ich einen "Gegenwert" garantiert zurück?


Das sind Fragen, die die Suchtgefahr und die Gefahr für die eigene Existenz und damit die Gefahr des konkreten Glücksspiels festlegen. Und damit auch, wie man mit dem konkreten Glücksspiel rechtlich umzugehen hat.
Aber das ist völlig irrelevant, bei der Frage, *ob etwas ein Glücksspiel ist*. Denn in der Definition steht nichts davon, wie schnell man dabei in den finanziellen Ruin getrieben werden kann oder wie verbreitet es ist. Wie stellst du dir das auch vor? Wenn dann an der Definitionsgrenze plötzlich einer mehr spielt, macht es _*schwupp* _und das Nicht-Glücksspiel ist plötzlich ein Glücksspiel? Macht doch gar keinen Sinn.



> Und wenn man jetzt ganz genau gelesen hat sollte jedem eins bewusst werden:
> Glücksspiel ist nicht so einfach definiert wie man es gerne möchte.


Ähm doch, es gibt exakte Definitionen von Glücksspiel. Man sollte allerdings nicht fehlerhaft daran herum deuten wie die USK, die dann einfach behauptet, Nicht-Geld Gewinne wären keine Gewinne.

Mit einem _"entscheidend bei dieser Definition ist, ob man Geld gewinnen kann"_ schließt man übrigens auch Sachpreise aus - was aber die nächste Frage aufwirft: Sachpreise kann man doch verkaufen. Nun gibt es ja verschieden wertige Sachpreise - von von Kindern selbst gebasteltem Zeug, das ausschließlich ideellen Wert hat bis hin zu Wertgegenständen wie Autos.
Aber wenn die Verkaufswert des Gewinns für die Kategorisierung als "Glücksspiel" relevant sein soll: Wo fängt das an? Bei einem Yps-Heft? Einer kosten losen Werbe CD? die aber möglicherweise doch Sammlerwert besitzt? Bei irgendeiner Unterhaltungselektronik >100 Euro? Und wie ist das, wenn der Gewinn personalisiert ist? also zB ein 2 Jahre langes Abo eines Internetanbieters, das direkt vor Ort per Formular an den Gewinner gebunden wird?

Ist das dann plötzlich kein Gewinnspiel mehr, nur weil das nicht weiterverkauft werden kann?




stiernacken80 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch echt die Mühe gemacht alles genau durch zu lesen. Viele gute Ansätze sind dabei, und bei einigen Punkten stimme ich auch gerne zu.
> 
> Aber gewisse Fragen hat sich so wirklich keiner gestellt:
> Warum habe ich das verlangen nach Lootboxen und verschulde mich dadurch u.U. sogar?!
> ...



Aha.



Worrel schrieb:


> 2. Das Prinzip hinter der "Lootboxsucht" dürfte das des Sammlers sein, der seine Sammlung komplett haben will - ein Unterfangen, was ihm nicht gelingen wird, da ja im Laufe der Zeit immer neue Lootitems generiert werden.
> Während der Spielautomaten Spieler den Geldgewinn als Motivation hat.
> 
> Also wenn ich in Heroes of the Storm eine Lootbox öffne, ist das schon mit einem Erfolgsgefühl verbunden, wenn ich da eine tolle Belohnung rausfische. Das Öffnen wird ja auch inszeniert: erst schwebt die Lootbox vor dir, dann klickt man drauf, dann sieht man die Qualitätsstufe der 4 enthaltenen Items (normal, selten, rar, legendär), muß diese aber nochmal einzeln anklicken, um zu sehen was das jeweils ist und das wird dann mit einem Soundeffekt und ggfalls einem Voice over "Legendär!" angezeigt.*
> ...





> Somit fällt das Glücksspiel weg als "Motivation", denn ein Item erhalte ich ja sowieso.


1. Der Süchtige definiert, was eine "Niete" ist. Wenn man was bekommt, damit der Betreiber sagen kann "Es gibt keine Nieten", das aber für den Spieler vollkommen wertlos ist, ist das für ihn exakt dasselbe wie eine Niete.
Beispiel: In _Heroes of the Storm_ gibt es als Loot Kisten Inhalt "Dialogzeilen" - man kann diese "anlegen", so daß der Held bei bestimmen Ereignissen eben diese Dialogzeile sagt.
Für mich haben diese Dialogzeilen den Wert und Sinn NULL. Jede Lootkiste, die ausschließlich Dialogzeilen enthält, ist für mich eine "Niete". 
Zum Glück  kann man die Lootkisten in HotS neu auswürfeln lassen (gegen leicht verdientes ingame Gold mit pro reroll steigenden Kosten), so daß ich bei reinen Dialogzeilen "Gewinnen" quasi instant auf den reroll Button klicke.



> Laut Definition bedeutet Glücksspiel auch, das ich u.U. leer ausgehe.


OK, du hast gewonnen. 

Das steht in der Tat in der Definition. Und selbst, wenn ich mir die Nieten selbst definiere und es rein theoretisch sein kann, daß ich durch mehrere rerolls immer nur Dialogzeilen (= Nieten) bekomme, ist das recht unwahrscheinlich.




Batze schrieb:


> Hm,
> also jeder definiert Glücksspiel wohl anders.
> 
> Bei einem ist es ein Glücksspiel die/dem richtige/n Frau/Man fürs Leben gefunden zu haben.
> ...


Bei allen deinen Beispielen zahlst du aber nicht, um Loot zu bekommen.


----------



## michinebel (14. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> In einem Land, in dem beim Oktoberfest massenweise "Maß" e mit Bier getrunken werden und zu Karneval typischerweise Kölsch (was ja mindestens _per Definition _auch ein Bier sein soll ) gereicht wird und bei *jeder* größeren Kirmes oder sonstigem Happening auch ein Bierstand dabei ist, kann man durchaus davon sprechen, daß in Deutschland Bier zu deutschen Kultur gehört.



Das Bier zur deutschen Kultur gehört wollt ich gar nicht bestreiten, aber ob deswegen Bier ab 16 ist bezweifel ich da ja alle Alkoholika die über Gärung enstehen ab 16 sind.



McCerb schrieb:


> Die Entwickler und Erfinder der boxen haben die Glücksspielgesetze umgangen mit der Tatsache "man bekommt ja was" und die meisten Leute schlucken den Braten auch noch und lassen sich Sand in die Augen Streun, Clever gemacht.



Sand in die Augen Streuen nicht, aber rein gesetzlich ist es nun mal kein Glücksspiel, darum geht es überwiegend. Ich glaub die wenigstens bis keiner von denen die hier diskutieren haben sich jemals ne Lootbox gegen Echtgeld geklauft. Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2017)

michinebel schrieb:


> Das Bier zur deutschen Kultur gehört wollt ich gar nicht bestreiten, aber ob deswegen Bier ab 16 ist bezweifel ich da ja alle Alkoholika die über Gärung enstehen ab 16 sind.


Es ging um die Frage, _"ob [Bier] nen kulturellen Hintergrund hat"_, nicht darum, ab wann es legal ist bzw sein sollte.



> Ich glaub die wenigstens bis keiner von denen die hier diskutieren haben sich jemals ne Lootbox gegen Echtgeld geklauft. Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Und? Darf man deswegen nicht darüber diskutieren?


----------



## JupiterLicht (14. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du nur Schrott aus den Lootkisten bekommst ist es so was wie gar nichts, so das du leer aus gehst.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Oktober 2017)

JupiterLicht schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Schrott aus den Lootkisten bekommst ist es so was wie gar nichts, so das du leer aus gehst.



Eben. Man hat zwar etwas auf dem Account, aber wenn man es nicht benutzen kann, z. B. weil man es doppelt hat oder absolut nicht braucht, ist das irgendwie, als würde man ein Los kaufen und einen Porsche gewinnen, der inklusive Schlüsseln und Papieren irgendwo auf dem Mond steht. Er gehört einem zwar theoretisch, aber das bringt einem trotzdem rein gar nichts. Man kann den per Lootbox gewonnenen Content in den den meisten Spielen halt nicht verkaufen oder tauschen und das macht doppelte oder unnütze Items praktisch wertlos.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Oktober 2017)

Es ist quasi wie Lotto, weil Du nicht bestimmen kannst was Du für Deinen Einsatz bekommst. Bei einem DLC weißt Du das so in ungefähr. Bei einer Bronze-, Silber-, Gold- oder Platinkiste nicht. Dann mußt Du hoffen, daß die Gegenstände die Du so per Zufall zugelost bekommst auch in irgendeiner Form gebrauchen bzw. überhaupt nutzen kannst. Nicht daß Du mit Lvl. 20 eine Lootbox bekommst wo Waffen und Ausrüstungen für Lvl. 2 oder 3 drin sind. Oder Du mit einem Charakter der auf Nahkampf spezialisiert ist Ausrüstungsgegenstände bekommt die für einen Fernkämpfer vorgesehen sind. Zudem gibt es afaik vielleicht nur 2-3 Spiele (wie Counterstrike, kann mich auch täuschen vielleicht gibt es mehr) wo man diese digitalen Goodies im Zweifelsfalle auch wieder über irgendeinen Marktplatz oder ingame verkaufen/tauschen kann. Bei vielen Spielen sind diese aber nur digitaler Ballast aber das bezahlte Geld ist eben weg.

Ich halte solche neumodischen Game-Mechaniken für die bislang schlimmsten und nervigsten in der Gaminghistorie und für pure Abzocke. Ich möchte wenn ich mir ein SP-Spiel kaufe und die Addons bzw. Seasonpaß dazu dann auch das ganze Spiel. Und nicht nach dem Motto: "Kauf mal möglichst regelmäßig Lootboxen (scheiße uns mit Geld zu auf gut Neudeutsch) um zu hoffen, daß Du irgendwann einmal alle Waffen, Rüstungen etc. dein Eigen nennen kannst". 

Im Zweifelsfalle ist dann Akt 3, 4 oder 5 ohne die nur so erhältlichen, besseren Waffen kaum oder nicht lösbar. Das ist dann noch die Krönung. Nee, beim besten Willen. 

Das macht mich traurig, daß die Gamingindustrie zu solchen Mechaniken greift um zusätzlich Geld zu generieren. Weil sie wissen, daß Kiddies das Geld dafür bezahlen, weil sie die Waffe so geil finden oder das Outfit "Nameschießmichtot" (notfalls Papas Kreditkarte damit belasten). Dies halte ich für moralisch äußerst fragwürdig. Und ich bezweifle mal ernsthaft, daß es ohne Spielepiraterie anders verlaufen würde. Die Mechaniken wären so oder so gekommen. Leider. Weil es eben genügend Leute gibt, die bereit sind hierfür Geld zu lassen. Entweder weil ohne festen Willen, süchtig, nicht über die Folgen nachdenkend was auch immer.

Bei irgendwelchen F2P-Titeln kann ich das verstehen, daß man zum Geld generieren diese Mechaniken einbaut. Die Spieleentwicklung muß ja irgendwie bezahlt werden, die Server.... Aber bei Vollpreistiteln hat dieses Zeug absolut nichts drin verloren. Wenn ich 100 oder teils auch mehr Euro bezahle mit Hauptspiel und Seasonpaß will ich von diesem Rotz einfach verschont werden. Der gehört vielleicht zu mobile Games. Aber nicht in ein vernünftiges Vollpreisspiel. Erst Recht nicht wenn damit P2W-Mechaniken verbunden sind.


----------



## Orzhov (14. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist quasi wie Lotto.



Naja beim Lotto bekommst du ja ein Stück Papier an dem du dich erfreuen kannst wenn du nicht gewonnen hast. Nach der ESRB Argumentation ist Lotto dann kein Glücksspiel.


----------



## Maiernator (14. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist quasi wie Lotto, weil Du nicht bestimmen kannst was Du für Deinen Einsatz bekommst


Der Unterschied ist marginal.
Spieltheoretiscch, hab ich ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, besteht da kaum ein Unterschied.
 Würde man Lootboxen mathematisch beschreiben sind sie reines Glücksspiel. Die Spieler können keine sequenziellen Entscheidungen treffen, die Outcomes sind zufällig und die Informationen perfekt, gebunden an die Wahrscheinlichkeit natürlich.  Jeder weiß das er mit seinem Einsatz entweder Kisten mit Gegenstand A-Z mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit bekommt.
Lootboxen sind Glücksspiel und zwar absolut objektiv betrachtet und unabhängig davon was die ESRB, USK oder der Gesetzgeber sagen. 
Der Gesetzgeber definiert mehr die Ergebnisse der Ziehung als die Ziehung selbst , eine Tombola ist nämlich auch reines Glücksspiel.

Die Frage ist also nicht was wir als Glücksspiel definieren, sondern ob die Ergebnisse die ein Glücksspiel produziert moralisch jeweils anders bewertet werden müssen. Ist ein Glücksspiel dessen Outcomes immer einen Wert haben anders zu bewerten als ein Glücksspiel dessen Outcomes auch wertlos sein können. 
Genau das ist ja der schwierige Knackpunkt. Bei Lootboxen wird der Wert meist über den Markt geregelt, wenn ich einen Skin bekomm der 3 Cent wert ist dann bin ich schon im Nachteil zu dem der einen bekommt der 5€ wert ist.  Mein Einsatz hat also an Wert stark verloren.
Ich persönlich bin ja dafür das Ganze unter 18 zu reglementieren oder nur zu erlauben wenn die Eltern explizit zustimmen, es gibt soviele Kinder die eben deswegen schon mehrere tausend €in den Sand gesetzt haben.


----------



## michinebel (14. Oktober 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ging um die Frage, _"ob [Bier] nen kulturellen Hintergrund hat"_, nicht darum, ab wann es legal ist bzw sein sollte.



So lautet der ursprüngliche Beitrag "Bier ist auch ab 16 erlaubt, da er kulturell hier schon sehr viel länger verbreitet ist und gesellschaftlich akzeptierter."

Also für mich hört sich das schon so an das er meint das Bier ab 16 erlaubt ist auch wegen des kulturellen Hintergrunds, was ich nicht finde.



Worrel schrieb:


> Und? Darf man deswegen nicht darüber diskutieren?



Klar darf man drüber diskutieren, aber es wird angenommen das hier viele Lootboxen verteidigen, was ich nicht finde. Eher wird drüber diskutiert ob Lootboxen wirklich Glücksspiel sind.

Ist dir irgendeine Laus über die Leber gelaufen?


----------



## Worrel (14. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ... Nicht daß Du mit Lvl. 20 eine Lootbox bekommst wo Waffen und Ausrüstungen für Lvl. 2 oder 3 drin sind. Oder Du mit einem Charakter der auf Nahkampf spezialisiert ist Ausrüstungsgegenstände bekommt die für einen Fernkämpfer vorgesehen sind.
> ...
> Das macht mich traurig, daß die Gamingindustrie zu solchen Mechaniken greift um zusätzlich Geld zu generieren.



Das kommt ja drauf an, wie das implementiert ist:

Bei _Heroes of the Storm_ sind beispielsweise nur Kosmetica in den Lootkisten: Skins, Flaggen & Graffiti, die man in die Spielwelt stellen kann, Mounts (die auch nicht schneller sind als andere), Dialogzeilen 

Gegen Gegner sinnvolle Items wie Waffen oder Rüstungen sind gar nicht in den Lootkisten enthalten.


----------



## Orzhov (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja der schwierige Knackpunkt. Bei Lootboxen wird der Wert meist über den Markt geregelt, wenn ich einen Skin bekomm der 3 Cent wert ist dann bin ich schon im Nachteil zu dem der einen bekommt der 5€ wert ist.  Mein Einsatz hat also an Wert stark verloren.
> Ich persönlich bin ja dafür das Ganze unter 18 zu reglementieren oder nur zu erlauben wenn die Eltern explizit zustimmen, es gibt soviele Kinder die eben deswegen schon mehrere tausend €in den Sand gesetzt haben.



Kommt es nicht auch stark darauf an ob man überhaupt für echtes Geld Lootboxen kaufen, bzw. für echtes Geld eine Boguswährung und dafür dann Lootboxen?


----------



## Maiernator (14. Oktober 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Kommt es nicht auch stark darauf an ob man überhaupt für echtes Geld Lootboxen kaufen, bzw. für echtes Geld eine Boguswährung und dafür dann Lootboxen?


Müsste man wohl differenzieren, generell dann Spiele in denen mit Ingame Währung, die auch mit Echtgeld aufgefüllt werden kann Boxen, Crates etc enthalten sind deren Auslosung auf Zufall basiert. 
Darunter würden dann sämtliche Ingamewährungen fallen, bei dem der Wert eines Items über eine Lotterie entschieden wird.  Generell könnte man das aber schon verhindern, indem einfach eine Sperrung der maximalen Echtgeldeinzahlung für Kinder unter 18 gibt, zb nicht mehr als 10€ im Monat für Ingame Währungen ohne die Zustimmung der Eltern. 
ZB Spiel ist Usk  6 aber mit dem Hinweiß das es Ingamewährungn besitzt mit Echtgeld aufladung und diese dann unter dem Gesetz fallen.
Dann müsste man auch das Glückspielgesetz nicht ändern und Tombola, ü Eier, Panini etc wären nicht betroffen, Spiele mit Ingame Währung aber schon.


----------



## Zybba (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Generell könnte man das aber schon verhindern, indem einfach eine Sperrung der maximalen Echtgeldeinzahlung für Kinder unter 18 gibt, zb nicht mehr als 10€ im Monat für Ingame Währungen ohne die Zustimmung der Eltern.


Wie genau stellst du dir das online vor?
Mir fällt kein sinnvoller Weg ein, der nicht umgangen werden könnte.


----------



## michinebel (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Müsste man wohl differenzieren, generell dann Spiele in denen mit Ingame Währung, die auch mit Echtgeld aufgefüllt werden kann Boxen, Crates etc enthalten sind deren Auslosung auf Zufall basiert.
> Darunter würden dann sämtliche Ingamewährungen fallen, bei dem der Wert eines Items über eine Lotterie entschieden wird.  Generell könnte man das aber schon verhindern, indem einfach eine Sperrung der maximalen Echtgeldeinzahlung für Kinder unter 18 gibt, zb nicht mehr als 10€ im Monat für Ingame Währungen ohne die Zustimmung der Eltern.
> ZB Spiel ist Usk  6 aber mit dem Hinweiß das es Ingamewährungn besitzt mit Echtgeld aufladung und diese dann unter dem Gesetz fallen.
> Dann müsste man auch das Glückspielgesetz nicht ändern und Tombola, ü Eier, Panini etc wären nicht betroffen, Spiele mit Ingame Währung aber schon.



Da ist jetzt aber die Frage wie können Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 überhaupt Echtgeld einzahlen ohne ihre Eltern, meistens braucht man dafür eine Kreditkarte oder Paypal, beides ist unter 18 nicht erlaubt.
Wenn das möglich ist haben die Eltern entweder den Kinder schon nen Freibrief erteilt, dann selber Schuld, oder die Kinder haben sich das erschlichen dann wird es für die auch kein Problem sein auch diese Sperre zu umgehen.
Wie soll auch das Spiel feststellen ob der Spieler über oder unter 18 ist?


----------



## Maiernator (14. Oktober 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie genau stellst du dir das online vor?
> Mir fällt kein sinnvoller Weg ein, der nicht umgangen werden könnte.


Ausweißkopplungfür Spieleaccounts, aber ja ist schwierig umzusetzen, wäre aber juristisch sauberer, weil man Glücksspiel als solches lassen würde und die Ingame währungen generell besser unterbinden könnte. 





michinebel schrieb:


> Da ist jetzt aber die Frage wie können Kinder und Jugendliche unter 18 überhaupt Echtgeld einzahlen ohne ihre Eltern, meistens braucht man dafür eine Kreditkarte oder Paypal, beides ist unter 18 nicht erlaubt.
> Wenn das möglich ist haben die Eltern entweder den Kinder schon nen Freibrief erteilt, dann selber Schuld, oder die Kinder haben sich das erschlichen dann wird es für die auch kein Problem sein auch diese Sperre zu umgehen.
> Wie soll auch das Spiel feststellen ob der Spieler über oder unter 18 ist?


Ja können sie, in Deutschland kannst du schon ein Girokonto mit 16 haben und kannst dir ja auch Paysafekarten kaufen, die sogar unter 16 und vieles lässt sich damit machen. Steamguthaben kannst dir auch an der Tanke oder im Supermarkt kaufen zb. Bei Guthabenkarten gibt es verschiedene Regelungen, Knackpunkt ist das es eben genauso wie bei USk Spielen im Ps Store zb nochmal ne Abfrage bugl des Alters gibt. Ja den 15 Jährigen affinen Internetnerd wird das nicht abschrecken, Kinder unter 14 aber schon und um die geht es vorrangig imo.
Glückspiele, Drogen etc sollten alle legal sein, aber auch gut genug kontrolliert das die jüngsten der Gesellschaft davor ausreichend geschützt werden, Lootboxen und Co sind mathematisch exakt dasselbe wie Lotto, Roulette und Co und das Outcome das alle gewinnen nur eine Lücke die Videospielfirmen ausnutzen, ohne sich darum zu kümmern das vor allem Kinder dabei auf etwas angefixt werden.


----------



## Loosa (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> es gibt soviele Kinder die eben deswegen schon mehrere tausend €in den Sand gesetzt haben.



Wie kann ein Kind mehrere Tausend Euro in den Sand setzen? Und dann noch so viele Kinder? 



Worrel schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Warum nicht die Dinge beim Namen nennen? Warum heißt es an der Börse "Spekulation", während man beim Fußball von einer "Wette" spricht?
> Sind doch alles Glücksspiele.



Nur weil man an der Börse „zocken“ kann macht es sie nicht zum Glücksspiel. 

Klar, es gibt auch Auswüchse. Und Methoden bei denen man mit geringem Einsatz Millionen machen kann. Ins Plus wie ins Minus. Aber es ist grundsätzlich erstmal eine Anlageform und Möglichkeit zur Finanzierung, ohne die es unsere moderne Gesellschaft überhaupt nicht geben könnte.



> Ähm doch, es gibt exakte Definitionen von Glücksspiel. Man sollte allerdings nicht fehlerhaft daran herum deuten wie die USK, die dann einfach behauptet, Nicht-Geld Gewinne wären keine Gewinne



Wieso fehlerhaft? Die USK beruft sich auf „Ausspielungen bei denen der Gewinn in geringwertigen Gegenständen besteht“. Ohne diese Ausnahme gäbe es keine Tombola und auch keine Panini-Bildchen oder Überraschungseier.

Sie schreiben aber auch, dass sie die Dinger problematisch finden. Und dass sie bei der Frage, ob Lootboxen Glücksspiel sind, kein abschließendes Urteil geben können. _Das_ zu definieren ist aber nicht Aufgabe der USK sondern von Politik und Justiz.

USK: Lootboxen und Jugendschutz


----------



## Maiernator (14. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Kind mehrere Tausend Euro in den Sand setzen? Und dann noch so viele Kinder?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gab schon mehrere Berichte von kindern die viel Geld durch Kisten verloren haben. Das Unternehmen keine Engel bzgl Jugendschutz sind, sah man damals ja auch an fragwürdige Handyabos zb oder bei jedem Volksfest in D.
Die tausend € waren vllt übertrieben, weil das Ausnahmen sind, aber 50€ oder 100€ im Monat sind auch wahnsinnig viel. Wie gesagt man könnte das mit Ausweisschutz bzgl ingame währungen besser reglementieren. 
Die Börse ist kein Glücksspiel und zwar weder im mathematischen, noch im juristischen Sinne, dagebe ich dir Recht.
Lootboxen sind juristisch aktuell kein Glücksspiel, sie sind es aber mathematisch betrachtet und genau das ist das Problem, weil sie dadurch die gleichen psychologisch starken Anreize der Sucht haben.


----------



## michinebel (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Ausweißkopplungfür Spieleaccounts, aber ja ist schwierig umzusetzen, wäre aber juristisch sauberer, weil man Glücksspiel als solches lassen würde und die Ingame währungen generell besser unterbinden könnte.



Ausweißkopplung kann auch man auch umgehen, man braucht sich ja nur einen besorgen oder die Nummer abschreiben.




Maiernator schrieb:


> Ja können sie, in Deutschland kannst du schon ein Girokonto mit 16 haben und kannst dir ja auch Paysafekarten kaufen, die sogar unter 16 und vieles lässt sich damit machen. Steamguthaben kannst dir auch an der Tanke oder im Supermarkt kaufen zb. Bei Guthabenkarten gibt es verschiedene Regelungen, Knackpunkt ist das es eben genauso wie bei USk Spielen im Ps Store zb nochmal ne Abfrage bugl des Alters gibt. Ja den 15 Jährigen affinen Internetnerd wird das nicht abschrecken, Kinder unter 14 aber schon und um die geht es vorrangig imo.
> Glückspiele, Drogen etc sollten alle legal sein, aber auch gut genug kontrolliert das die jüngsten der Gesellschaft davor ausreichend geschützt werden, Lootboxen und Co sind mathematisch exakt dasselbe wie Lotto, Roulette und Co und das Outcome das alle gewinnen nur eine Lücke die Videospielfirmen ausnutzen, ohne sich darum zu kümmern das vor allem Kinder dabei auf etwas angefixt werden.



Girokonto ja aber kein Dispokredit, also wäre Schluss wenn Konto leer, auch kann man auf so nem Konto nen täglich verfügbaren Betrag festlegen lassen (hab ich auch zur Sicherheit wegen Diebstahl), die Karten muss man sich auch kaufen braucht also auch erstmal das Bargeld.
Allgemein sollten Eltern bei ihren Kindern schauen für was sie ihr Taschengeld ausgeben besonders bei unter 16 jährigen und wenn das Taschengeld für irgendwelche Karten drauf geht gibts halt nix mehr für den Rest. Auch finde ich es etwas bedenktlich wenn man Karten im Bereich von über 10€ schon unter 16 kaufen kann.


----------



## Zybba (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Ausweißkopplungfür Spieleaccounts, aber ja ist schwierig umzusetzen, wäre aber juristisch sauberer, weil man Glücksspiel als solches lassen würde und die Ingame währungen generell besser unterbinden könnte.


Daran habe ich auch zuerst gedacht.
Das erscheint mir aber einfach nicht umsetzbar.

Ich hab gerade noch mal etwas drüber nachgedacht, mir fällt einfach keine praktische Lösung  ein. ^^


----------



## Orzhov (14. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Müsste man wohl differenzieren, generell dann Spiele in denen mit Ingame Währung, die auch mit Echtgeld aufgefüllt werden kann Boxen, Crates etc enthalten sind deren Auslosung auf Zufall basiert.
> Darunter würden dann sämtliche Ingamewährungen fallen, bei dem der Wert eines Items über eine Lotterie entschieden wird.  Generell könnte man das aber schon verhindern, indem einfach eine Sperrung der maximalen Echtgeldeinzahlung für Kinder unter 18 gibt, zb nicht mehr als 10€ im Monat für Ingame Währungen ohne die Zustimmung der Eltern.
> ZB Spiel ist Usk  6 aber mit dem Hinweiß das es Ingamewährungn besitzt mit Echtgeld aufladung und diese dann unter dem Gesetz fallen.
> Dann müsste man auch das Glückspielgesetz nicht ändern und Tombola, ü Eier, Panini etc wären nicht betroffen, Spiele mit Ingame Währung aber schon.



Ich sehe da zwei verschiedene Probleme die sich überlagen. Einmal die Spielwährungen die sich mit Echtgeld kaufen lassen und andererseits eben die Glücksspielkomponente. Angemommen es würde einen Titel geben wo es zwar Lootboxen gibt, aber keine Spielwährung die man für Echtgeld kaufen kann wäre das halb so wild. Die Kombination aus beiden mit einer Garnierung von Gamedesign das zum Kauf animieren soll halte ich für sehr problematisch.


----------



## zukolada (15. Oktober 2017)

Destiny 2 als Beispiel zu nehmen ist ziemlich lächerlich.

Solange diese Transaktionen keinerlei Einfluss auf das Spiel haben, isses dermaßen egal.

Und wenn man ALLES auch im Spiel so bekommen kann, ist es noch "egaler"!

Ich habe nach 80 Stunden Spielzeit zb. JEDEN Shader den es gibt im Spiel und diese X-FACH! Hab vorhin mal nachgezählt insgesamt über 700 Shader in meinem Inventar. Natürlich nicht 700 verschiedene...

Wer da rumheult, hat nicht alle Latten am Zaun. In Teil 1 gab es nur ein Bruchteil davon.

Bei Pay2Win stimme ich Euch 100% zu. Das ist allergrößter Mist. Aber haltet da Destiny 2 mal bitte raus.

Wichtig ist kein Pay2Win und das man alles im Spiel auch so erspielen kann. Dann ist alles okay. 
Denn dann ist es die Schuld von jedem SELBST, wenn er so einen Store trotzdem nutzt.


----------



## hfdjfhdsjfsjk (15. Oktober 2017)

Wenn man Glück haben muss etwas gescheites zu bekommen dann ist es in meinen Augen ein Glückspiel. Oder nicht ?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

Kosmetik ist mir ehrlich gesagt Wurst. Ob ich nun eine braun/gelbe Bananenhose anhabe, eine verzierte Schwertscheide besitze oder einen goldfarbenen Helm aufhabe ist mir relativ egal bis Banane. Betrifft das ganze aber effektivere Waffen, Ausrüstungsgegenstände wie größere Rucksäcke/mehr Inventarplatz oder stärkere Panzerungen die ich ausschließlich via Echtgeldinvestition in solche Kisten bekomme und nicht auf normalem Weg erspielen/notfalls aber mit realistischen Schwierigkeitsgrad ergrinden kann sieht die Sache schon komplett anders aus. Überhaupt mag ich es nicht, wenn Waffen ausschließlich nur mit zusätzlichem Echtgeld zu erwerben sind (außer als Bestandteil von großen DLC/Addons) und nicht im Spiel freischaltbar.

So oder so halte ich von diesen Mechaniken in Vollpreisspielen überhaupt nichts. Egal ob diese (vorerst ?) nur optische Dinge betreffen oder nicht. Weil dies der erste Schritt ist und keiner von uns weiß wirklich, wann und wer den ersten Schritt wagt und die Schrauben "andreht" und spielessentielle Bestandteile in solche Funktionen "auslagert". Der erste Fuß ist ja bildlich gesprochen schon im Türrahmen. Das  geht doch schon in FIFA los wo man gewisse Spieler nur mit dem Kauf von kaufbaren Karten bekommt (wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe; falls nicht bitte ich um Korrektur).

Das ist die gleiche Situation wie mit dem Kopierschutz. Der wurde auch immer schärfer bis Klienten wie Steam und Co. den Gebrauchtverkauf der Spiele unmöglich gemacht haben.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Nur weil man an der Börse „zocken“ kann macht es sie nicht zum Glücksspiel.


Nicht, weil man "an der Börse 'zocken' kann", sondern weil man a) auf ein zukünftiges Ereignis wettet und b) auch leer ausgehen bzw sogar Schulden machen kann.



> Aber es ist grundsätzlich erstmal eine Anlageform und Möglichkeit zur Finanzierung, ohne die es unsere moderne Gesellschaft überhaupt nicht geben könnte.


Das ist eine sehr kühne Behauptung. 
Ich stelle mich einfach mal dagegen und behaupte: Nein, für eine moderne Gesellschaft sind Wetten auf finanzielle Firmenerfolge nicht essentiell.



> Wieso fehlerhaft? Die USK beruft sich auf „Ausspielungen bei denen der Gewinn in geringwertigen Gegenständen besteht“. Ohne diese Ausnahme gäbe es keine Tombola und auch keine Panini-Bildchen oder Überraschungseier.


Aber nicht im Artikeltext, der geschickterweise kurz vorher aufhört, zu zitieren ... 



michinebel schrieb:


> Ausweißkopplung kann auch man auch umgehen, man braucht sich ja nur einen besorgen oder die Nummer abschreiben.


Warum nicht schlicht die Konto-/Kreditkartendaten der Kunden dafür verwenden?



Maiernator schrieb:


> Müsste man wohl differenzieren, generell dann Spiele in denen mit Ingame Währung, die auch mit Echtgeld aufgefüllt werden kann Boxen, Crates etc enthalten sind deren Auslosung auf Zufall basiert.


Das Problem ist: es wird *immer* ein Schlupfloch gefunden werden.

Es gibt eine Ingame Währung, die nur dafür da ist, Lootboxen zu kaufen?
_[verbietendes Gesetz wird eingeführt]_​Nun kann man auch andere Sachen mit der Ingame Währung kaufen.
_[Gesetz wird angepaßt]_​Man kauft sich nicht mehr eine Lootbox, sondern einen Schlüssel für Lootboxen.
_[Gesetz wird angepaßt]_​Die Lootboxen stehen jetzt in der Spielumgebung herum. Man muß immer noch die Schlüssel kaufen.
_[Gesetz wird angepaßt]_​Man kauft Material, das ein Schlosser zu einem Schlüssel verarbeiten kann, die wiederum die Lootkisten öffnen.
_[Gesetz wird angepaßt]_​Es werden jetzt keine Schlüssel mehr verkauft, sondern Monsterköder. Bei Benutzen erscheint ein spezieller Gegner, der die Lootboxen  beim Tod fallen läßt.

etc ad inf.



Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich sehe da zwei verschiedene Probleme die sich überlagen. Einmal die Spielwährungen die sich mit Echtgeld kaufen lassen und andererseits eben die Glücksspielkomponente. Angemommen es würde einen Titel geben wo es zwar Lootboxen gibt, aber keine Spielwährung die man für Echtgeld kaufen kann wäre das halb so wild. Die Kombination aus beiden mit einer Garnierung von Gamedesign das zum Kauf animieren soll halte ich für sehr problematisch.


dh: wenn man die Lootboxen direkt gegen Echtgeld kaufen kann, wäre das unproblematischer ... ?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

Kurz und knapp. Einfach den zusätzlich notwendigen Einsatz von Realgeld im Spiel einfach verbieten. Auch über den Umweg von Ingamegeld was für Echtgeld gekauft werden muß. Punkt. Damit umgeht man den ganzen anderen Blödsinn. Egal was damit dann angedacht ist. Ingame-Geld nur durch Spielmechaniken verdienen lassen. Schluß, Aus, Ende. Ob man dann damit eine Lootbox kauft, eine Sonne, einen Sack was auch immer ist dann vollkommen Banane.

Ausgenommen ist der Verkauf von normalen DLC. Wenn man will wäre das regulierbar. Das Problem ist der Wille.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp. Einfach den zusätzlich notwendigen Einsatz von Realgeld im Spiel einfach verbieten. Auch über den Umweg von Ingamegeld was für Echtgeld gekauft werden muß. Punkt. Damit umgeht man den ganzen anderen Blödsinn. Egal was damit dann angedacht ist. Ingame-Geld nur durch Spielmechaniken verdienen lassen. Schluß, Aus, Ende. Ob man dann damit eine Lootbox kauft, eine Sonne, einen Sack was auch immer ist dann vollkommen Banane.
> 
> Ausgenommen ist der Verkauf von normalen DLC. Wenn man will wäre das regulierbar. Das Problem ist der Wille.



Dann denken sich die Macher DLCs aus, die dann Lootboxen beinhalten ...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

Schlichtweg verbieten. Egal in welcher Form. Punkt.


----------



## Zybba (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schluß, Aus, Ende.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Schlichtweg verbieten. Egal in welcher Form. Punkt.


Die Diskussion kann aufhören, wir haben die unumstößliche Lösung! 


Ernsthaft:
Ich bin gegen ein Verbot von Lootboxen und ähnlichem für Echtgeld.
Klar, falsch eingesetzt zerstören sie das Spiel.
Richtig eingesetzt hingegen ermöglichen sie tolle F2P Spiele.
Ich sehe da lieber das Potential als die negativen Aspekte.

Meine Hoffnung ist, dass sich das mit der Zeit selbst reguliert.
Das könnte natürlich ein frommer Wunsch sein...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

*&quot;Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel&quot;: USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz*

Das Problem ist, daß die Firmen die negativen Punkte fördern werden. 

Da verzichte ich lieber auf F2P-Titel.

Und leider wird es wohl unter dem Strich zu wenig Leute geben, die diese Funktionen boykottieren werden. Also befürchte ich eine schleichende Akzeptanz gepaart mit dem immer exzessiveren Einsetzen solcher Funktionen bis hin zu spielbeeinflussenden Mechaniken. 

„Kaufe nur heute die Mega-Goldbox für EUR 49,95 statt EUR 69,95 und schalte so die Questreihe für den Waffenschmied frei.“ Sarkasmusmod off*


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schlichtweg verbieten. Egal in welcher Form. Punkt.



Was? DLCs? Random Mechaniken bei Lootdrops?


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

*&quot;Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel&quot;: USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz*

Nochmal Verbot von Ingame Geldeinsatz für Random-Drops. Egal ob mit oder ohne Umweg über Ingame-Währung.

Vielleicht hilft aber auch eine verschärfte Abwertung solcher Spiele bei Reviews wenn diese Lootboxen mehr als nur Kosmetik beinhalten und das nicht kosmetische (Waffen, Rüstung oder andere Ausrüstungsfeatures) nicht anders erspielbar sind.

Allerdings habe ich da bei der Methode so meine Bedenken weil die Presse in gewisser Weise (Werbeeinnahmen und Testexemplare) von den Firmen in gewisser Weise abhängig ist.

Für mich eröffnen diese Spielmechaniken eine neue Gamingära der ich nicht wirklich positive Aspekte abgewinnen kann.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmal Verbot von Ingame Geldeinsatz für Random-Drops. Egal ob mit oder ohne Umweg über Ingame-Währung.



Wie ich schon schrob:



Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist: es wird *immer* ein Schlupfloch gefunden werden.
> 
> Es gibt eine Ingame Währung, die nur dafür da ist, Lootboxen zu kaufen?
> _[verbietendes Gesetz wird eingeführt]_​Nun kann man auch andere Sachen mit der Ingame Währung kaufen.
> ...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Oktober 2017)

*&quot;Lootboxen sind kein Glücksspiel&quot;: USK und ESRB zum Jugendschutz*

Es ist eine Formulierungsfrage. Formuliert man diese Situation eindeutig gibt es kein Schlupfloch. 

Kurz wenn Echtgeld notwendig ist um irgendwelche Random-Drops egal in welcher Form (Lootboxen, Bälle, Blasen whatever) zu finanzieren oder zu gewährleisten (mit oder ohne Umwege wie Ingamegeld, Schlüssel oder Material für diese oder zu kaufende Quests per Microtransaktion) ist die Funktion verboten. So einfach wäre das. Das ganze einfach nur deutlich ausformulieren, daß auch keine irgend wie gearteten Umwege möglich sind.

Microtransaktionen egal wie geartet haben in Vollpreistiteln nichts verloren. Ganz einfach. Erst Recht keine Lootboxen oder Random-Drops.

Und bei Verstößen eine auf den Deckel.

Aber vielleicht verlange ich da auch zu viel.

Wenn diese Mechaniken ausarten und in Spielmechaniken/-erfolge eingreifen, werde ich mir wohl ein anderes Hobby suchen oder mich auf ältere Titel beschränken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2017)

Klar doch, wir verbieten das einfach in Deutschland per Gesetz.

Die Konsequenz wird dann sein, dass in Deutschland nichts mehr veröffentlicht wird.
Dann wird aus AT & Co. importiert und der Staat schaut in die Röhre. So gering sind die Umsätze in Deutschland ja auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist eine Formulierungsfrage. Formuliert man diese Situation eindeutig gibt es kein Schlupfloch.
> 
> Kurz wenn Echtgeld notwendig ist um irgendwelche Random-Drops egal in welcher Form (Lootboxen, Bälle, Blasen whatever) zu finanzieren oder zu gewährleisten (mit oder ohne Umwege wie Ingamegeld, Schlüssel oder Material für diese oder zu kaufende Quests per Microtransaktion) ist die Funktion verboten. So einfach wäre das. Das ganze einfach nur deutlich ausformulieren, daß auch keine irgend wie gearteten Umwege möglich sind.


Dann formulier mal ordentlich, damit auch Folgendes ausgeschlossen ist - aber ohne dabei pauschal alle DLCs auszuschließen!

Man kauft sich eins von unzähligen Haustierbegleitern als DLC gegen Echtgeld.
Jedes Haustier, was ingame vorhanden ist, kann angegriffen werden und die fragwürdige Lootkiste droppen - aber looten können nur die Gegner, nicht man selber!


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2017)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Gab schon mehrere Berichte von kindern die viel Geld durch Kisten verloren haben.



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Viele Kinder stecken da sicher zu leichtfertig ihr Taschengeld rein.
Aber bei den krassesten Fällen, wo die Kreditkarten der Eltern geplündert wurden, zeigten sich die Firmen bisher immerhin kulant. Vielleicht auch weil sie es rechtlich sowieso müssten.




Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht, weil man "an der Börse 'zocken' kann", sondern weil man a) auf ein zukünftiges Ereignis wettet und b) auch leer ausgehen bzw sogar Schulden machen kann.



Kommt darauf an wie man investiert. Stinknormal Aktien kaufen/verkaufen hast du allerhöchstens einen Komplettverlust.
Erst wenn man hochspekulativ mit Leerverkäufen und ähnlichem anfängt kann man ein Vielfaches vom Einsatz verlieren.

Ich spare monatlich zum Beispiel in den Deutschen Rentenfond (wenig Rendite aber enorm sicher) und einen globalen Indexfond (günstig zu haben weil automatisiert und immer noch relativ sicher - siehe auch Info-Artikel von Spon).

Ich gebe jetzt Geld, und erwarte mir davon einen Gewinn, ja. Wenn das in deinen Augen „Glücksspiel“ ist, dann wäre es zur Schule gehen auch. Du inventierst in Wissen, mit der Hoffnung, dass du damit später deinen Lebensunterhalt finanzieren kannst. 



> Ich stelle mich einfach mal dagegen und behaupte: Nein, für eine moderne Gesellschaft sind Wetten auf finanzielle Firmenerfolge nicht essentiell.



"Wetten" sind sicher auch ein Aspekt der Börse, aber davon habe ich nicht geschrieben. Investoren sind essentiell. Nicht ohne Grund sind die größten Firmen zumeist Aktiengesellschaften.
Für Großprojekte wie Fabriken, Kraftwerke, Containerschiffe, ... hat man eher selten genug Eigenkapital um das alleine zu stemmen.

Siehe zum Beispiel die East India Company, die durch reiche Londoner gegründet wurde. Über 100 Leute taten sich zusammen um fünf Schiffe zu finanzieren. Die gemeinsame Finanzierung machte so ein Projekt sogar sicherer, denn ein verlorenes Schiff konnte gemeinsam geschultert werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. September 2021)

Ja ich weiß, uralter Thread, aber hier passt es einfach am besten rein 









						Simuliertes Glücksspiel: USK erhöht Altersfreigabe für NBA 2K22 - GamesWirtschaft.de
					

Zum ersten Mal seit zwei Jahrzehnten ist mit NBA 2K22 eine Basketball-Simulation von Take Two nicht mehr ohne Altersbeschränkung freigegeben.




					www.gameswirtschaft.de
				




ist auf jeden Fall ein Anfang, sollten sie bei anderen Spielen mit solchen Spielereien auch machen, z.B. bei Fifa mit ihrem FUT-Modus


----------



## golani79 (11. September 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, uralter Thread, aber hier passt es einfach am besten rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird halt leider nix helfen .. wenn man schaut, von wem GTA, CoD und Co viel gespielt wird, dann sind das Unmengen von Minderjährigen .. und die Spiele sind ab 18. Gespielt werden die Spiele so oder so.

Eine Freigabe ab 12 bei nem Sportspiel und selbst, wenn es eine ab 18 wäre, ändert in meinen Augen nicht viel bzgl Lootboxen bzw Packs.


----------

